# كل عام وأنتم ... على طريقة عبود



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2013)

*بمناسبت الأعياد كنت اتمنى من الأدارة تحط للأزرق *
*من أمثالى خاصية تعدد أرسال الرسائل مرة واحدة*
*لكن ما باليد حيلة بقى .. أتعب شوية يا عوبد وأكتب لهم*​

*تهانى وكلمة حلوة .. أهو منها تعيد ع البشرية ومنها تلم لك شوية تقييمات *​ 
*أهو ينفعوا وقت زنقة ...خبيث يا عوبد من يومك *
*هههههه " خبيث " و " جمعة " *​ 
*نبدأ **بالترتيب الأبجدى **منعاً للأحراج أو السهو والنسيان*
*ولو نسيت **حد معلش يعذرنى .. العتب على النظر وعلى الذاكرة *​ 
*ويعتبرها " شخشوخة مُبكرة "*
*شخشوخة فى عينك منك ليها *
*أنا أصبى منك ومنها ...*
*ماعلينا*​ 
*بعد كل عام وأنت بخير ... أحب أقول لـــ *​ 
*أمة** ... وحشتينى فينك ؟:love45:*
*أبوستول بول** ... صديقى المشاكس قلبى واكلنى عليه :fun_oops:*
*ابو تربو **... كلامنا قليل مع بعض متعرفش لية ؟؟*
*ألياس ... ياغالى يا ابو البنات ..واحشنى أأأأأوى:love45:*
*النهيسى **... يالذيذ يارايق*
*اليعازر **... فين أيام الأعدادية ..قصدى الأسلامى *
*أوسى نو **... بطل بخل فى مشاركات والمواضيع *
*أوريجانوس ... ساعات مش بافهمك ..العيب فيا أنا *​ 
*إيرينى ...ههههههههه أمتى هنشوفك بشريطة يا مجنو ؟ :fun_lol:*
*أيموندد ... نفسى أفهم ..يعنى أية كُن مُعافى . أأقعد بالعافية يعنى ؟:fun_lol:*
*أليكتريك ... ماتاخدش كل حاجة جد أوى كدة ...:t39:*
*إيمليا ...أكتشفت مؤخراً أنك صاحبة أحساسات عالية أوى :flowers:*​ 
*بنت الكنيسة **... خفيفة الروح وهادية ( على حسب علمى يعنى )*​ 
*توين **... أخبار جنوب أفريئيا أية ؟*​ 
*بايبل ... **جبت الواد من قفاه والا لسة هربان ؟*​ 
*جوسبل أوف تروث** ...الشهيرة بـ " جوسب " حالة مُحيرة :t19:*​ 
*جاكس **...أخدت منى جنب مش فاهم لية !!!*​ 
*جرجس منير **...أنت معانا والا مع التانيين ؟ *​ 
*جرجس تو **...فينك يا راجل ؟؟*​ 
*حوبوا ... بيقولك ومنين أجيب معانى للكلام يتلوه ؟ ( طبعا مش فاهمة حاجة ) !!:new6:*​ 
*حبيب يسوع **...هديلك سطر رابع مجانى تضيفه على مشاركاتك*​ 
*خادم البتول ...مزيدٌ من مواضيع النصب بتاعتك الله يسترك :fun_lol:*​ 
*خروستوفولوس** ..هو انا كدة كتبته صح ؟:t39:*​ 

*دونا ... **أخت – أم – زميلة - صديقة - مالهاش مثيل – وبلاش مديرة دى :flowers:*​ 
*رانيا ...**ياريت تخفى حِلل المحشى عن الراجل دة بقى عرض عرضين *​ 
*روزا** ... الشهيرة بنانسى ..زحلانة ؟؟ أوعى :flowers:*​ 
*روزيتا **... حوبى القتشييم ...فينك ؟*​ 
*سمير بوت **..بوت علينا بكرة ..نسيتنى أنت فى دعوة المسرحية *​ 
*سمعان** ...أنت رزين وباحب أقرا لك *​ 
*شقاوة** ... بنوتى الحلوة الشقية المتربية صح الصح و اللى باموت فيها...حد عنده أيتوها اعتراضات ؟؟:boxing:*​ 
*صوت صارخ** .. ماتنشغلش عليا يا أستاذى ..انا زى الفُل *​ 
*طارق **...أنت فاهمنى غلط خاااالص :flowers:*​ 
*عياد .. **أخويا الصغير الشقى المناكف اللى بيحب جديد:love45:*​ 
*عبود **...**فضيحة ومابتسرتشى ..وعارف انك بتلم لسانك بالعافية :mus13:*​ 
*فريدى** ...باتلذذ بقراية ردودك ومواضيعك *​ 
*كاندى **...لو قلت لك ياماما هتضربينى باللى فى ايدك ...صح ؟*​ 
*كيرلس **.. أنتاجك قل لية ؟؟*
*لولو **...قلقتينا عليكى *​ 
*لارا بنت الملك **...بنت جديدة أستولت على المنتدى نظام وضع يد*​ 
*ماى روك** ...بتعجبنى أدارتك أوى *​ 
*مارى** ..ومعاها **V**..خودى بالك م الراجل زى ما وصيتك*​ 
*مينا** .. أنا عارف أنك مشغول ..بس بنحب نشوفك *​ 
*مولكا مولكان** ...خف على البشرية شوية وهدى اللعب شويتين *​ 
*نيفين **...أختى الغتيتة فينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*هيفاء **...بطلى مُعاكسة فيا ع الملأ ..ورايا بنات تجطعنى تجطيييع:fun_oops:*​ 
*هيلانة **... مش زعلان ...عاتتيى *​ 
*واثقة فيك يارب **...تعليقاتك مالهاش حل *​ 
*وايت **...دى بقى بنوتى التانية ( يعنى أفتخر بيها ) واللى ميعرفش يقول عدددس *​ 
*و..........أخيراً*
*أنا باعتذر **بشدة وإلحاح لو نسيت حد *
*وكل سنة وحضراتكم جميعا طيبين وبخير وسعادة*​ 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​​​​​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*وانت طيوب حبيبى .........................*


----------



## fouad78 (5 مايو 2013)

وانت بخير يا عوبد ... كلك زوق
مشاركاتي قليلة شيء طبيعي انك تنساني :flowers:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

*لارا بنت الملك **...بنت جديدة أستولت على المنتدى نظام وضع يد
يااااااااه ع البنى ادم ياااااااااااااااه
كل سنة وانت طيب اعثل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا باعتذر **بشدة وإلحاح لو نسيت حد *
> *وكل سنة وحضراتكم جميعا طيبين وبخير وسعادة*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مايو 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب استاذ عبود 
 الرب يجعل ايامنا افراح وسعاده لان 
 المسيح قام حقا قام​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

*وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب
*


----------



## thebreak-up (5 مايو 2013)

*كل عام وانت بخير يا عبود وتمنياتي لك ولأسرتك دوام العافية*  

المسيح قام، حقا قام ونحن شهودا على ذلك :new5:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2013)

بيقول لى ؟ مين بيقول؟ .. و يعنى إيه يتلوه ؟..  تقصد يتوه؟ و اللام دى زيادة؟ 
ده انت قاصد بئا. انى. مفهمش


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2013)

*حاااضر بلاش مديره دى حتى دمها تقيل ههههههه
ميرررسى يا عبووود على ذوقك ومحبتك وأنك افتكرتنى 
ربنا يسعدك ويبارك حياتك 
وكل سنه وانت طيب وكل اعضاء منتدانا الغالى بخير *


----------



## fredyyy (5 مايو 2013)

*حبيبي عبود *

*بحبك ... لما بتعود *

*وكلامك يبقى عزف ع العود *

*لما بتتكلم عن الإله الغير محدود *

*نتمسِّك بيه كلنا علشان يتمم لينا كل الوعود *

.


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2013)

> *جرجس منير **...أنت معانا والا مع التانيين ؟ *​


هههههههه لاانا مع دماغى وتفكيرى 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا عبود وسنة حلوة عليك  وعلى المنتدى كلة يارب


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 مايو 2013)

*إنتاجي قل في المنتدى، ليزيد في خدمات أخرى، متقلقش 

أشكرك جدا استاذي الغالي، حضرتك من أجمل من تعرّفت عليهم في هذا المنتدى

كل عام وانت والجميع طيبين وبخير وصحة دايما يا رب

المسيح قام...بالحقيقة قام*


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2013)

وانت طيب يا جميل
كن معافي - كن معافي - كن معافي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معناها أنك تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كن معافي بقى
​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 مايو 2013)

> *بايبل ... **جبت الواد من قفاه والا لسة هربان ؟*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لسة قال هقبض يوم الثلاثاء وهعطيكم المبلغ من القرض 
وحين ميسرة 
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا كبيرنا 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مايو 2013)

عبود
احب اسلوبك الساخر
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
مقدرش ازود المشاركة عن كده
اصلى عامل رجيم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 مايو 2013)

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ​


----------



## خادم البتول (5 مايو 2013)

يا راجل أنا بردو اللي نصاب؟؟؟
بتعيّد على الشيخة هيفا بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد؟
بتعيد على جاكس اللي مش راكب معاه لا كده ولا كده أصلا؟
ابقا أنا اللي نصاب يا نصاااااب!
لا نصاب مين.. ده انت *شيخ النصابين*!
ده احنا تلامذتك يا *ملك الأونطة*!
:new6:

رغم إنك ظالمني دايما بحكاية النصب دي ـ أو بالأحرى بتعمل "إسقاط"  ـ لكن أشكرك يا أستاذي على تهئتك وذوقك ومحبتك.. كل سنة وانت طيب أخي الحبيب، دايما عليك وعلى كل حبايبك بالخير والسعادة.

أما "مواضيعي" فيبدو إنها زي العصافير: أقل حركة غلط تلاقيها كلها طارت!  لكن على رأي اخوالي الرحابنة والست فيروز نرجع دايما نقول:
*والحب البدايي والحب النهايي
وبتخلص السهريّات ... وما بتخلص الحكايي
*​
* * *​
​


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2013)

اولا كل سنه وانت طيب  يا عبود وبخير وسعاده يارب 

ويارب تحقق كل اللى بتتمناه

ميرسى جدا انك افتكرتنى 
​


> *كاندى **...لو قلت لك ياماما هتضربينى باللى فى ايدك ...صح ؟*​



لا غلط لو اخدت بالك كتير جدا من المنتدى بيقولولى ماما  بكون سعيده جدا بيهم  ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2013)

> *نيفين **...أختى الغتيتة فينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين دي ولا اعرفها





بقي انا غتيته يا بودي
ماسي ماسي 
زحلان منك انا


بس 
وانت طيب وميرسي علي العيديه اللي مش وصلت يا نصاب انت
بت يا حبوا لازم تخاثمي الراجل دا
عشان اكل علينا الايس كريم


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2013)

*مع انى اتنسيت من ضمن الاسماء اللى اتنست هههههههههه
بس ما علينا كل سنة وانت طيب 
بجد وجودك فى المنتدى شرف كبير 
ربنا ما يحرمنا من مواضيعك الجميلة *​


----------



## اليعازر (5 مايو 2013)

> اليعازر ... فين أيام الأعدادية ..قصدى الأسلامى



إعدادية إيه يا بني إحنا خشينا عالدكتوراة من زمان :smil15:

على كل حال ربنا يجازي اللي كان السبب. :fun_oops:

وكل سنة وانت طيّب.:flowers:

.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> 
> إيرينى ...​ههههههههه أمتى هنشوفك بشريطة يا مجنو ؟ :fun_lol:​*
> ​​​​​​​​​







*إن شالله عدوينى و حبايب عدوينى كمان هههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6:

و إنت طيب 

شكرا على المعايدة الحلوة

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بيقول لى ؟ مين بيقول؟ .. و يعنى إيه يتلوه ؟..  تقصد يتوه؟ و اللام دى زيادة؟
> ده انت قاصد بئا. انى. مفهمش



*شوفى يا حبو عشان ما أكذبش عليكى و أقولك إنى ضليعة فى العربى يعنى

بس أنا روحت للموقع دا

http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=عربي&cat_group=1

أومت إيه ؟؟؟

كتبت كلمة يتلو

طلع لى إيه بأة :

1- تلا - يتلو ، تلوا وتلوا: 
- تلاه : تبعه . 
- تلاه أو عنه : تركه ، تخلى عنه .
- تلا الجمال أو غيرها : طردها .
المعجم: الرائد -
2- تلا - يتلو ، تلاوة: 
-تلا الكتاب : قرأه . 
- تلا الكتاب أو الدين : اتبع ما فيه . 
- تلا الخبر : أخبر به . 
- تلا بعد قومه : تأخر وبقي .​
ها فهمتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15::smil15:هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فهمت فهمت ههههههه الكلمه فهمتها بس الجملة غلئ بعضها مش. فهاماها.. و لا فاهما جملتك يعنى إيه تبقى بشرريطه؟ لماذا يا عبود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فهمت فهمت ههههههه الكلمه فهمتها بس الجملة غلئ بعضها مش. فهاماها.. و لا فاهما جملتك يعنى إيه تبقى بشرريطه؟ لماذا يا عبود


*
الشرطة بأة يا ستى يعنى أتفصل 

يرضيكى يا حبو أتفصل ؟؟؟​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2013)

لا طبعا مش يرضيني ههههه ده ليه الأزيه دى يا عبود ههههههههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 مايو 2013)

ههههههههه
كل سنه وانتا طيب 
اديك لميت التقيمات وخت العييديه :08:


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

> *و..........أخيراً*
> *أنا باعتذر **بشدة وإلحاح لو نسيت حد *




أممممممممممممممممممممم  :big74:

وانت بالف صحه وسعاده عبود


----------



## white.angel (6 مايو 2013)

*يا حرام ... معندكش خاصية تعدد الرسائل ... :cry2:*
*المفروض تعملوا مظاهره لرفع الاجور قصدى الخصائص :a63:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى كتييير يا باشمهندث لزوقك :wub: وشرف ليا انى اكون بنت حضرتك التانيه :smil12: ... وطبعاً مش قادره اقولك انت اد ايه محظوظ ... الواحد مش قادر على واحده ... انت عندك 3 من نفس العينه :yahoo:*

*كل سنه وانت طيب *
*وصحيح ... الله يسهلك فى كل التقييمات تييي ... واللهم لا حسد ... دة قر بعيد عنك ... رنا يعطينا مما اعطاك ياررررب :t13:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

ميرسى عبود على آلمعآيدة آلرقيقة 

*كل سنة وإنت طيب وكلنآ يآرب بكل خير*






*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شقاوة** ... بنوتى الحلوة الشقية المتربية صح الصح و اللى باموت فيها...حد عنده أيتوها اعتراضات ؟؟:boxing:*​



*شغل النصب دة مبيجيبش معايا .. و برضه حسابك معايا بعدين .. و مفيش تقييمات كمان .. اهو بقا :t32:*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 مايو 2013)

حسستني اني بتفرج علي مسرحيه كوميديه تحفه

كل سنه وانت طيب يا كبير ​


----------



## fredyyy (6 مايو 2013)

*يا خبر *

*الأخ عبود راح فين *

*من ساعة لما فتح الموضوع إختفي *

*يبقى حد من إليِّ دخلوا الموضوع أكله فسيييييييييخ *

*ربنا يستر على الراجل ... يارب ترجع لنا بالسلامة أللهَّم لا بصل ولا مِلوحة *

.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 مايو 2013)

استغفر الله ليه بتطلع علي اوشاعات يا سي عبود  .. بقول لبنات بتوعك  اكبر فخر لناس انك من الناس واكبر فخر لك ان هيوفه تحبك,
,يلا ولعو في نفسكم  هههههه

بالنسبه للعيد
 اتقدم اليكم التهنئه باسمي نحن :t33: (هيفاء الهاشمي )
وباسم اسرتي الكريمه وخصوصا الوالد( طال عمره)
وباسم الامارات شعبا وحكومه
بمناسبة العيد المجيد وكل عام وانتم بخير.. عساها اعياد سلام
30:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> وانت بخير يا عوبد ... كلك زوق​
> 
> مشاركاتي قليلة شيء طبيعي انك تنساني :flowers:


 
*آآآآآآآآآآآه ...وقعت فى المحظور يا اخ عوبد*​*مع ان أسمك على أسم أعز صديق ليا وأنتيمى ولما أقول أسمه يعنى باقول رجولة ..ومايتخيرش عنك ...كل سنة وانت طيب*​


هشام المهندس قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب استاذ عبود
> الرب يجعل ايامنا افراح وسعاده لان
> 
> المسيح قام حقا قام​​​​




*ودة من ضمن علامات الهرتلة اللى وقعت فيها*​*كيييف أنسى هشام ؟ ... العتب ع الفسيخ يا أتش *​


thebreak-up قال:


> *كل عام وانت بخير يا عبود وتمنياتي لك ولأسرتك دوام العافية*
> 
> المسيح قام، حقا قام ونحن شهودا على ذلك :new5:



*كل سنة وأنت طيب وأعذرنى على الذاكرة اللى بدات اشك فيها *​ 
​*Jajageorge*​*أعذرنى يا هندسة *​*الظاهر أن الترتيب بالحروف الأبجدية العربى له مساوئه *​*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا شريك الموضوع أياه *​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بيقول لى ؟ مين بيقول؟ .. و يعنى إيه يتلوه ؟.. تقصد يتوه؟ و اللام دى زيادة؟
> ده انت قاصد بئا. انى. مفهمش


*ههههههههههههههههههه*​*أقولك يا " خبيب الألب بتاع الأنا "... دة موال لــ " محمد رشدى " بدايته كدة*​*ومنين نجيب معانى للكلام يتلوه ... ( يقولوه يعنى )*​*هو يقصد أن كلمات الموال دى مش بتعبر عن اللى عايز يقوله*​*لأنه محتاج لمعانى أكبر منه علشان يوفى له حقه *​*علشان كدة باقول ان الكلام مش هيوفى لك حقك *​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ​


*وأنت والأسرة كلها بخير وسعادة *​


خادم البتول قال:


> يا راجل أنا بردو اللي نصاب؟؟؟
> بتعيّد على الشيخة هيفا بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد؟
> بتعيد على جاكس اللي مش راكب معاه لا كده ولا كده أصلا؟
> ابقا أنا اللي نصاب يا نصاااااب!
> ...


​*يا باشا دة انا بافكر أعمل ورشة سيناريو أنا وأنت *​*بس محمد سعد وهنيدى لألألألألأ*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مع انى اتنسيت من ضمن الاسماء اللى اتنست هههههههههه*​
> *بس ما علينا كل سنة وانت طيب *
> *بجد وجودك فى المنتدى شرف كبير *
> *ربنا ما يحرمنا من مواضيعك الجميلة *​


 
*هاااااااااااااااار أسوح عليك يا عوبد *​*تنسى نون النسوة ؟؟ ...لأ ومش أى نووون كمان *​*دى رورو ...بعد أذنك هروح أكشف على قواى العقلية وأرجع أقولك*​*كل سنة وأنتى طيبة *​


Thunder Coptic قال:


> ههههههههه
> كل سنه وانتا طيب
> اديك لميت التقيمات وخت العييديه :08:




*وأنت بالصحة والسلامة ....فين التقييمات تيييى ؟؟*​*دى عالم بخلا بخل *​*:new6::new6::new6:*​


tamav maria قال:


> أممممممممممممممممممممم :big74:
> 
> وانت بالف صحه وسعاده عبود




*هااااااااااااارك طييين يا عوبد *​*دى تانى نون نسوة تجلى منك !!!!!*​*لالالالالالا ... دة أنا كدة أدائى قل جداً *​*تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *​*تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *​*تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *​


PoNA ELLY قال:


> حسستني اني بتفرج علي مسرحيه كوميديه تحفه​
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب يا كبير ​


 
*وأنت طيب يا بونا ...وكل الأسرة بخير وسعادة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> استغفر الله ليه بتطلع علي اوشاعات يا سي عبود .. بقول لبنات بتوعك اكبر فخر لناس انك من الناس واكبر فخر لك ان هيوفه تحبك,​


*نيييهههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


> بالنسبه للعيد
> اتقدم اليكم التهنئه باسمي نحن :t33: (هيفاء الهاشمي )
> وباسم اسرتي الكريمه وخصوصا الوالد( طال عمره)
> وباسم الامارات شعبا وحكومه
> ...


*شفت هيوف بقى يا خادم البتول... ؟؟!!!*​*باعتة التهنئة بأسم شعب بحااااله *​:fun_lol:​


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2013)

> *أوسى نو **... بطل بخل فى مشاركات والمواضيع *


احياة النبى انا عمرى ما كنت بخيل 
بس تقدر تقول انى بمر بفترة الصمت غالب عليها 
ده انا مردتش على 3/4 الناس اللى كلمتنى فى التليفون تقولى كل سنة وانت طيب
وبالتالى مفيش عتب على انى مش بشارك اوى
اما بقى المواضيع 
ربنا يدينا ويديك طولة العمر وتشوفلى موضوع 
مبقاش عندى كلام يتحط فى مواضيع 
كل ما افكر فى فكرة موضوع احس انى هنطرد بسببه 
فبقول حاجة من اتنين يا ابعت الموضوع لأختنا *ايرينى* (بتحب هى الحاجات دى ) ودى عمرها ما حصلت 
يا بسكت خالص  (وده الغالب ) 
كل سنة وانت طيب ياباشا والسنه الجاية نشوف فى ايدك العروسه


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2013)

> *هااااااااااااارك طييين يا عوبد *
> *دى تانى نون نسوة تجلى منك !!!!!*
> *لالالالالالا ... دة أنا كدة أدائى قل جداً *
> *تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *
> *تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *​*تتصرف كيييف يا عبود *​



عيني عليك ياولدي
فر ياعبود ياولدي  من المنتدي
قبل ما نون النسوه يتحدوا عليك
لحسن غضبهم  واعر  جوي يا بوووووووي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> عيني عليك ياولدي
> فر ياعبود ياولدي من المنتدي
> قبل ما نون النسوه يتحدوا عليك
> لحسن غضبهم واعر جوي يا بوووووووي



*دة حتى نون النسوة اللى ذكرتهم بيتوعدوا لى *
*نرضيكوا أزاى طيب ؟؟؟؟*
:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

*هاااااااااااااااار أسوح عليك يا عوبد *
*تنسى نون النسوة ؟؟ ...لأ ومش أى نووون كمان *
*دى رورو ...بعد أذنك هروح أكشف على قواى العقلية وأرجع أقولك*
*كل سنة وأنتى طيبة

الله يكون فى عونك نون النسوة كتير فى المنتدى بقى هتفتكر ايه ولا ايه
 هههههههههه
عفونا عنك المرة دى لكن اعمل حسابك المرة الجاييية هنعفو عنك برده *
​​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا باشا دة انا بافكر أعمل ورشة سيناريو أنا وأنت *
> *بس محمد سعد وهنيدى لألألألألأ*​​




رسالتك دي بافكر فيها من ساعتها لأنها فكرة جميلة جدا، بس كان تفكيري إزاي نطبقها هنا في المنتدى ولأعضاء المنتدى، وفي نفس الوقت مايكونش فيها التزام معين لأن الوقت وحتى المزاج نفسه أحيانا لا يسمح، بالإضافة إلى إنه "قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع"! المهم إني أخيرا لقيت فكرة تناسب كل ده، وهو إن عندنا بالفعل مواقف كوميدية كتير جدا بتحصل *هنا *في المنتدى نفسه، مواقف مليانة كوميديا وإن كان الكوميديا دي مش ظاهرة.. لكن *شوية خيال بسيط *وتلاقى الكوميديا اتفجرت بلا حدود. 


مثال: موضوع "*الرقص*" الشهير بتاع شقاوة.  ماذا لو تخيلنا إننا في *فرح بلدي *بالفعل، والفِراشة منصوبة و"المرسح" جاهز والمعازيم حاضرين وكله تمام.. في مشهد زي ده ح نكتشف إن *شقاوة وحبو *كانوا بالفعل متفقين مع رقاصة والفرقة كانت على وصول، وبعدين دخل عمنا صوت صارخ: "وإيه لزمتها الرقاصة دي؟"، وتتوالى الأحداث "وإعادة قراءة" المشهد كله وفق المنظور ده! طبعا الرقاصة بتوصل بعد شوية وبتبقا مسخرة.. "يعني من الآخر ح ارقص وللا مش ح ارقص في ليلتكو الكوبيا دي؟" وتروح حبو تحايل فيها: "يا ستى صبرك بس، ح اخليكي ترقصي".. طبعا رقاصة درجة تالتة وعرض عرضين لكن مايمنعش مدموازيل زي روز تروح تقولها: "الرقص مش لازم شرقي، أنا عن نفس بحب *الباليه *وده مايعملش عثرة لحد، ممكن ترقصي حاجة باليه ونحل المشكلة تي؟" طبعا لك أن تتخيل رد الرقاصة! :smile01


مثال تاني: موضوع "*الزمن*" بتاع إيريني. من معلوماتنا المتوفرة لحد دلوقت عرفنا إن إيريني بتحب السمك البوري وبتعمل فسيخها بنفسها.. ماذا لو تخيلنا إن إيريني كانت عاملة *بروفة فسيخ *قبل شم النسيم وهي بتبدأ الموضوع ده، ثم ماذا لو تخيلنا إنها كانت بتاكل والفسيخ *شعشع *وعملها *دماغ *وهي بتكتب.. إيريني في مرحلة معينة بتتكلم عن "الفساد" و"انجلت" على الآخر وهي بتقول إن "احنا *معفنين ومنتنين*"! الحقيقة الجملة دي بالذات هي اللي خلتني "أهرب" من الموضوع ده كله وما افتحوش تاني لحد ما خلص.. بردو *الملافظ سعد *يا عبود.. أنا راجل دماغي متكلفة وقاعد مع فيروز وسيلين ونزار قباني والشيخ الروحاني وطاير معاهم في سماء الجمال والموسيقى وفجأة... فجأة تيجي الأخت تقول "معفنين ومنتنين"! يامراري منك يا إيريني! أتاري الفسيخ كان شغال يا معلم والأخت عايشة حالة "فساد" حقيقي في المعدة والأمعاء.. آدي سر إن *حنكها كان بينقط سكر *في اليوم ده، وآدي سبب *الأوصاف البهية *اللي كانت بتوصفها للبشرية! :smile01


فالحقيقة إن فيه بالفعل لحظات الواحد كتير بيشوفها وخسارة تفوت من غير تعليق.. على الأقل تعليق.. ده غير التجارب الشخصية والمشاهد القصيرة جدا. يعني أنا مثلا أحب الضحك والمزاح زي ما انت فاهم، فمرة زمان كنت لسه جديد وعملتها هنا مع مشرف، وبعدين بليل وانا مروّح لقيته عامل لي كمين ومستنيني: فجأة راح طالع لي في الضلمة وراح هوب مرة واحدة ماسكني من رقبتي وجرني زنقني في العرقوب وهو بيصرخ: "*إنت عمال تهزر وتضحك لييييييييييييييه*؟ ليه يافندي بتضحك فهّـمني ليييييييييييه؟ حد يضحك في الخدمة؟ المسيح كان بيضحك؟ قريت في الإنجيل إن المسيح بيضحك؟"... طبعا الأسلوب والطريقة والكلام وكل شيء خلاني شكيت لحظة إني في منتدى غلط.. حاجة كده زي "*الصواعق الوهابية في الرد على النصرانية*".. لكن سيبك، أنا كل اللي شغلني ساعتها كان السؤال: *المسيح كان بيضحك*؟ طبعا أنا مش قادر أرد عليه وعايز بس أفك منه، رحت نازل بسرعة ع الأرض عشان أهرب من تحت إيده.. راح واخدني بدراعاته من ورا راميني على بطني وطالع فوق ضهري عافق تاني ف رقبتي ـ حركة مصارعة مهببة معرفش اتعلمها فين! كشفت راسي ودعيت عليك يا روك ع المشرفين اللي بتجيبهم! قررت عدم المقاومة وفضلت ساكن ومستسلم، وشي في الأرض وهو تقريبا قاعد على راسي، وانا ف سري بقول: طبعا يا بـ** كان بيضحك، مش الناسوت كان كامل؟
ـ *بتبرطم بتقول إيه؟*​لكن بالتأكيد ده آخر "وضع" الإنسان ممكن يكون فيه ويبدأ *مناظرة لاهوتيةّ*!
ـ *بتبرطم بتقول إيييييييه؟ *
- لا ولا حاجة، هو أنا اقدر اقول حاجة؟
ـ *كان بيضحك؟؟؟*
- لا سعادتك أبدا، عمره ما ضحك!​
* * *​
أعتقد كده الفكرة واضحة. مشاهد قصيرة مش لازم طويلة، أو حتى *تعليقات *سريعة، ومجرد "موضوع متجدد" *للقفشات *زي أي موضوع متجدد من الموجودين بالفعل. إذا عجبتك الفكرة توكل على الله وافتح لنا الموضوع وحط اسم على ذوقك، ونبتدي نرصد بقا الأعضاء الغريبة دي بيكتبوا إيه. :smile01 ختاما خلينا نلخص كل شيء في مجموعة نقاط قابلة للإضافة والتعديل، كالتالي:

1- ممكن أنا اللي يلقط ويبتدي المشهد وانت تكمل، أو العكس.
(أو طبعا أي طرف تالت كمان لأن عندنا بالفعل مواهب كتير حتى بين الجنس اللطيف، وأخص بالذكر شقشق و"خلي بالك من رورو".. ده غير المواهب المدفونة اللي لسه محدش اكتشف كمية الكوميديا اللي ممكن تعملها، زي بتول وميرا)!

2- الموضوع حر بدون أي التزام أو ارتباط بتوقيتات معينة لكل مشهد أو تعليق جديد.. يعني حسب ما ربنا يبعت :smile01.. والمزاج يتوفر. 

3- الموضوع لا يستهدف شخص بعينه بأي تجريح.. لازم حساسية عالية هنا، مع الابتعاد عموما عن أي حد بيزعل من المزاح، ومع الاستعداد دائما لتقديم *الاعتذار* إذا حصل وأي عضو اعترض. :nunu0000:

4- *عبود عبده عبود *وخادم البتول هم أنفسهم ممكن يكونوا أبطال أي مشهد، سواء بدأه أحدهم أو أي طرف تالت. :t9:

5- *عبود عبده عبود *هو صاحب الفكرة الأولى وبالتالي هو مدير هذه الورشة والقائم عليها. طبعا أنا بدبسك عشان تستخرج انت بقا التصاريح والأوراق المطلوبة، خاصة حسب ما فهمت إنت عندك واسطة ولك دلال يا عم مع الناس الكبيرة.. الله يسهلك يا سيدي! 
​
* * *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> مثال تاني: موضوع "*الزمن*" بتاع إيريني. من معلوماتنا المتوفرة لحد دلوقت عرفنا إن إيريني بتحب السمك البوري وبتعمل فسيخها بنفسها.. ماذا لو تخيلنا إن إيريني كانت عاملة *بروفة فسيخ *قبل شم النسيم وهي بتبدأ الموضوع ده، ثم ماذا لو تخيلنا إنها كانت بتاكل والفسيخ *شعشع *وعملها *دماغ *وهي بتكتب.. إيريني في مرحلة معينة بتتكلم عن "الفساد" و"انجلت" على الآخر وهي بتقول إن "احنا *معفنين ومنتنين*"! الحقيقة الجملة دي بالذات هي اللي خلتني "أهرب" من الموضوع ده كله وما افتحوش تاني لحد ما خلص.. بردو *الملافظ سعد *يا عبود.. أنا راجل دماغي متكلفة وقاعد مع فيروز وسيلين ونزار قباني والشيخ الروحاني وطاير معاهم في سماء الجمال والموسيقى وفجأة... فجأة تيجي الأخت تقول "معفنين ومنتنين"! يامراري منك يا إيريني! أتاري الفسيخ كان شغال يا معلم والأخت عايشة حالة "فساد" حقيقي في المعدة والأمعاء.. آدي سر إن *حنكها كان بينقط سكر *في اليوم ده، وآدي سبب *الأوصاف البهية *اللي كانت بتوصفها للبشرية! :smile01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
:scenic:

أنا مستنياك هناك :flowers:

و بعدين تعالى كدة و دوق الفسيخ اللى بأعمله : يا سلام يا أسطة إيرينى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33:
​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

> مثال: موضوع "*الرقص*" الشهير بتاع شقاوة.  ماذا لو تخيلنا إننا في *فرح بلدي *بالفعل، والفِراشة منصوبة و"المرسح" جاهز والمعاز





> [/SIZE][/FONT]





> [/SIZE]يم حاضرين وكله تمام.. في مشهد زي ده ح نكتشف إن *شقاوة وحبو *كانوا بالفعل متفقين مع رقاصة والفرقة كانت على وصول، وبعدين دخل عمنا صوت صارخ: "وإيه لزمتها الرقاصة دي؟"، وتتوالى الأحداث "وإعادة قراءة" المشهد كله وفق المنظور ده! طبعا الرقاصة بتوصل بعد شوية وبتبقا مسخرة.. "يعني من الآخر ح ارقص وللا مش ح ارقص في ليلتكو الكوبيا دي؟" وتروح حبو تحايل فيها: "يا ستى صبرك بس، ح اخليكي ترقصي".. طبعا رقاصة درجة تالتة وعرض عرضين لكن مايمنعش مدموازيل زي روز تروح تقولها: "الرقص مش لازم شرقي، أنا عن نفس بحب *الباليه *وده مايعملش عثرة لحد، ممكن ترقصي حاجة باليه ونحل المشكلة تي؟" طبعا لك أن تتخيل رد الرقاصة! :smile01




*الهى اشوفكم انتو الاتنين مشدودين بخط واحد -------- لمدة لا تقل عن شهر .. قولو آمين *[/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> رسالتك دي بافكر فيها من ساعتها لأنها فكرة جميلة جدا، بس كان تفكيري إزاي نطبقها هنا في المنتدى ولأعضاء المنتدى،
> 
> وهو إن عندنا بالفعل مواقف كوميدية كتير جدا بتحصل *هنا *في المنتدى نفسه،
> ............
> ...


*بص ياباشا ...أُدعمك قلباً وقالباً ...وكبداً وقوانص*​*فمنتدانا لا يخلو من خفة الدم أبسوليوتلى *​*وخفة الدم طبيعية جداً ...وتلقائية ...وأحياناً فطرياً*​*( مش مشروم أقصد ) ...أقصد بلا محاولات لأستخفاف الدم " جين طبيعى "*​*عندك واحدة بتفرج عليا أمة لا اله الا الله ... ( من كتر الضحك ) *​*بدءاً من الجناينى لغاية أمى*​*وعندك واحدة لسانها فرقلة ومتبرى منها وطوله فرسخين*​*وعندك عضوة تانية غير مُكتشفة بالمرة .. هجرجر لك رجليها *​*وعندك بقى اللى أنا مابقدرش أأقف أدامها والا هتبهدل آخر بهدلة*​*ياريتها هى بس تدخل تانى وتنضم لنا ...هتتفرج على مهازل*​*ومش بعيد روك يرمينى أنا وأنت وهى برة المنتدى *​*دة غير الأعضاء الرجالة طبعاً... *​*ياللا ياباشا ...عينتك زعيم العصابة ...هات الأعضاء وحصلنى على بطن الزير*
*:t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الهى اشوفكم انتو الاتنين مشدودين بخط واحد -------- لمدة لا تقل عن شهر .. قولو آمين *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بعينك ...:t33:*​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> :scenic:
> 
> أنا مستنياك هناك :flowers:
> ...




طبعا يا *أسطى * أنا متأكد من كده. إذا أنا من هنا "*حاسس*" بالفسيخ بتاعك ده وأنا لسه أونلاين، ما بالك لما يكون في الواقع وجها لوجه! :smile01





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الهى اشوفكم انتو الاتنين مشدودين بخط واحد -------- لمدة لا تقل عن شهر .. قولو آمين *




احنا لسه عملنا حاجة يا شقشق؟ بالك انتي لو كنت قابلتك في منتدى غير ده كنت عملت فيكي انتي بالذات إيه؟ هاهاهاهاها :smile01





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> .....................*عندك واحدة بتفرج عليا أمة لا اله الا الله ... ( من كتر الضحك ) *
> *بدءاً من الجناينى لغاية أمى*
> *وعندك واحدة لسانها فرقلة ومتبرى منها وطوله فرسخين*
> *وعندك عضوة تانية غير مُكتشفة بالمرة .. هجرجر لك رجليها *
> ...




شفت فرق الخبرة :smile01.. ده انت اللي باشا يا باشا.. وراك يا معلم.. وبالمناسبة حلو "*بطن الزير*" ده :smile01

(بس أحسن لك وأحسن لي نطلـّع رخصة الأول ونسحب كهربا قانوني من البلدية، بدل ما ناخد شريطة على فال واحدة صاحبتنا) :smile01


* * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههههه ضحكتونى ضووووووووووحك 
مستنية استفرج على اللى هتعملوه 
ومن دلوقتى احب اقولكم 
حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليهاااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

> *وعندك واحدة لسانها فرقلة ومتبرى منها وطوله فرسخين*​



*بتقول حاجة يا بودى :t9:*



خادم البتول قال:


> احنا لسه عملنا حاجة يا شقشق؟ بالك انتي لو كنت قابلتك في منتدى غير ده كنت عملت فيكي انتي بالذات إيه؟ هاهاهاهاها :smile01
> * * *​



*بالك انت لو كنت قابلتك فى الواقع بقا مش منتديات .. كنت عملت انا فيك انت بالذات ايه :smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بجد 



*24 *تقييم
انا اكتر مره جالي فيها تقيمات كانوا تقيميين وبالشحاته كمان:t33:
اللهم لا حسد:love34:
 


> *واثقة فيك يارب **...تعليقاتك مالهاش حل *


ليه هي تعليقات ولا فوازير ههههههه

استاذي ومعلمي 
لا معلمي بضم الواو
مش معلمي عالقهوة اوعي تفهمني صح : )

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبصحه وسلامة
موضوعك جميل جداا وجامع مابين نخبة وعمالقة المنتدي
اللي بجد لياالشرف ان حضرتك تذكر اسمي المتواضع مابنهم .

 
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتقول حاجة يا بودى :t9:*
> 
> *بالك انت لو كنت قابلتك فى الواقع بقا مش منتديات .. كنت عملت انا فيك انت بالذات ايه :smile01*




*إيه ده يا أخ عبود *

*دي مش معايدة ده كتف قانوني *

*خليِّ بالك من نفسك بعدين موضوعك يوَّلع *

*مافيش مطافي في المنتدى غير شوية المية إيِّ عند السمكة الغلبانة دي   :36_33_3:*

*وسوف نتصدى لأي عنف في موضوعك ... إحنا جاهزين **:15_3_35[1]: *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2013)

*عبوود وخادم البتول
منتظرين لقاء السحاب ​*


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2013)

هو مين  وفين ومع مين بيعملوا اية ههههههه


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبوود وخادم البتول
> منتظرين لقاء السحاب ​*




يا هانم العفو.. أنا مجرد مساعد للأستاذ عبود. 
أنا يادوب بهوّي ع الفحم.. بس هو اللي بيرص.. 
وهو اللي بيجيب "التموين" أصلا! :smile01






sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الهى اشوفكم انتو الاتنين مشدودين بخط واحد -------- لمدة لا تقل عن شهر .. قولو آمين *




بالعند في بعضهم.. لسه باقول للراجل هات رخصة الأول..
جاله ع الصبح رخصتين اتنين لحد عنده! سره باتع ياماما..
شفتي وهو بيقول "بعـــينك"!
راجل واثق من نفسه.. عارف إمكانياته..
 خدي بالك بقا على روحك...
ده إنتي ليلتك شكلها بيضا بعد اللماضة دي!
:smile01

* * *
​


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبوود وخادم البتول​*
> 
> *منتظرين لقاء السحاب *​


 
*حاسبوا على نفسكم *

*بيتهيئألي ده إسمه كارت ... :banned::nunu0000: *

*أو يمكن الإدارة هتبعتهم في رحلة بالطيارة إلى جوانتنامو *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> يا هانم العفو.. أنا مجرد مساعد للأستاذ عبود.
> أنا يادوب بهوّي ع الفحم.. بس هو اللي بيرص..
> وهو اللي بيجيب "التموين" أصلا! :smile01
> ​


*
بص ياباشا ...نظام تدخل كل أسبوع دة ما ينفعنيش
أنا راجل أحب النظام وأعشق حاجة أسمها مواعيد وألتزام
لو حابب تدخل معايا فى موضوع ترتب نفسك ومواعيدك 
غير هيك ما يلزمش – دة شرطى لو حابب نتلقى فوق السحاب 
عندى فكرة مخمخت فى نافوخى توبيك بعنوان ( .........  ) 
هبعتهولك ع الخاص علشان الأسئلة ما تتسربش
هحاول أجيب رانيا من المطبخ واسلتها من أدام حلة المحشى نبقى تلاتة
نستضيف فيه نونات المنتدى واحدة ورا واحدة 
أنت سبع أسئلة وانا سبع أسئلة ورانيا كذلك لو عرفت أجيبها 
وندلق ونشوف لنا نون تانية
خلينا نطلع على جتتهم اللى بيعملوه فينا 
أنت عارف طبعا هبدأ بمين ...:new6::new6::new6:​*​​​​​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ضحكتونى ضووووووووووحك *​
> ​



*لا ماتخافيش علينا ... نحنو لا ياهومونااااا*
*نحنو أهلى أوم دورمان* :spor2:​ 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتقول حاجة يا بودى :t9:*



*حد جاب سيرتك ؟؟؟*
*أية التلاكيك دى ..؟؟؟*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استاذي ومعلمي
> لا معلمي بضم الواو
> مش معلمي عالقهوة اوعي تفهمني صح : )​
> 
> ...


*ما هو أنتى المفاجأة اللى كنت باتكلم عنها مع خادم البتول *​


fredyyy قال:


> *إيه ده يا أخ عبود *
> *دي مش معايدة ده كتف قانوني *
> *خليِّ بالك من نفسك بعدين موضوعك يوَّلع *
> *مافيش مطافي في المنتدى غير شوية المية إيِّ عند السمكة الغلبانة دي *
> ...


*باشا احنا شايلينك وقت الزنقة ... هتتدخل يعنى هتتدخل*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبوود وخادم البتول​*
> 
> *منتظرين لقاء السحاب *​


*شايف يا بنى الموافقات اللى بتيجى وأحنا سايبين أيدينا ؟*​


grges monir قال:


> هو مين وفين ومع مين بيعملوا اية ههههههه


*سعادتك ان شاء الله هتتفرج على أحلى شغل*
*دة لو وافق خادم ورتب مواعيده ونظم نفسه *​


----------



## tamav maria (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> بص ياباشا ...نظام تدخل كل أسبوع دة ما ينفعنيش
> أنا راجل أحب النظام وأعشق حاجة أسمها مواعيد وألتزام
> لو حابب تدخل معايا فى موضوع ترتب نفسك ومواعيدك
> ...



*يالهوووووووووووي ياخرااااااااااااشي 
كل دي مؤامره علي نون النسوه 
الحقوووو يانون النسوه عبود وخادم البتول بيتأمروا علينا
دا انتوا يومكم ما طلعلوش شمس 
بيقولوا ها يطلعوه علي جتتنا :new6: ياحرام مش عارفين اللي ها يحصل لهم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووي ياخرااااااااااااشي
> كل دي مؤامره علي نون النسوه
> الحقوووو يانون النسوه عبود وخادم البتول بيتأمروا علينا
> دا انتوا يومكم ما طلعلوش شمس
> بيقولوا ها يطلعوه علي جتتنا :new6: ياحرام مش عارفين اللي ها يحصل لهم*​


*بتصوتى من دلوقتى ؟؟
وهو احنا لسة عملنا حاجة ؟
دة أحنا يادوب بنقول يا هااااادى​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*خدنى فى طريقك استاذى عبود
انامن اعداء نون النسوء
هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *خدنى فى طريقك استاذى عبود
> انامن اعداء نون النسوء
> هههههههههههههههه
> *


*لا ياراجل مش أعداء ...هُنَ رحمةٌ لنا ..عن نفسى ماقدرش​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووي ياخرااااااااااااشي
> كل دي مؤامره علي نون النسوه
> الحقوووو يانون النسوه عبود وخادم البتول بيتأمروا علينا
> دا انتوا يومكم ما طلعلوش شمس
> بيقولوا ها يطلعوه علي جتتنا :new6: ياحرام مش عارفين اللي ها يحصل لهم*​


*ههههههههههههههه خليهم مش عارفين ولا فاهمين اللى هيجرالهم يا بنتى 
سيبيهم على عماهم هيندموا على اليوم اللى فكروا يعملوا فيه التوبيك ده اصلا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه خليهم مش عارفين ولا فاهمين اللى هيجرالهم يا بنتى
> سيبيهم على عماهم هيندموا على اليوم اللى فكروا يعملوا فيه التوبيك ده اصلا *​


*دة أسمه تحدى دة ؟؟؟
ع العموم أول مايظهر البتول هنبدأ الهجووووم
ولو حصل حاجة 
أحنا أجدع ناس تجيب وراااااااا
:kap:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة أسمه تحدى دة ؟؟؟
> ع العموم أول مايظهر البتول هنبدأ الهجووووم
> ولو حصل حاجة
> أحنا أجدع ناس تجيب وراااااااا
> ...


*ايووووووووووون تحدى وروابى اكبر تحدى 
الظاهر ان البتول هرب من دلوقتى ياعينى عارف اللى فيها 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

*يهرب والا مايهربش براحته بقى
هو اللى فتح صدره ..مش أنا 
دة أنا غلباااااااان​*


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايووووووووووون تحدى وروابى اكبر تحدى
> الظاهر ان البتول هرب من دلوقتى ياعينى عارف اللى فيها
> *​




مين ده اللي هرب؟؟؟

من ناحية عارف اللي فيها.. عارف اللي فيها.. بس بردو مش باهرب أنا..
بعيد عنك عندي "ميول انتحارية"! :smile01

* * *


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2013)

أخخخخخخخ الوقت.. جيت ع الجرح يا بودي.. :smile01

وبعدين انت شكلك نقلت من فكرة "*ورشة السيناريو*"
ـ بتاعتك أصلا ـ 
لفكرة *استضافة *وأسئلة لـ نون النسوة..
وللا انت عايز الاتنين؟
وللا انا لسه مش فاهم!

بس معاك يا معلم فين ما تروح..
"*استهداف*" نون النسوة ده في حد ذاته مشروع *خيري*
الواحد ما يتأخرش عنه أبدا! :smile01

ابعت لي فكرتك ونشوف ممكن نعمل إيه في مسألة الوقت والتنظيم.

وبعدين هي مش ح تقف عليا أصلا لو فكرة حلوة
زي ما انت شايف فيه بالفعل مواهب كتير جدا
بس هو كل واحد ليه مفتاح..
يعني بتول دي رورو اللي بتعرف تشغلها..
شقاوة عايزة وايت.. تطلعلك البدع..
روز متوأمة مع إيملي ـ حالة خاصة جدا..
وهكذا....

ده طبعا غير إن فيه كمان ثنائيات "أكشن" و"تراجيدي" معروفة: 
(مثلا فريدي مع جوني، إيريني مع دونا، عبود مع هيلانه،....) :smile01


فكل واحد ليه مفتاحه كده ربّـاني تلاقيه "*بيحركه*" من جوا.:smile01
مواهب طبيعي يا أستاذ تنافس أجدعها خادم 


* * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> مين ده اللي هرب؟؟؟
> 
> من ناحية عارف اللي فيها.. عارف اللي فيها.. بس بردو مش باهرب أنا..
> بعيد عنك عندي "ميول انتحارية"! :smile01
> ...


انت اللى اخترت استحمل بقى ​


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياراجل مش أعداء ...هُنَ رحمةٌ لنا ..عن نفسى ماقدرش​*


*خلاص انحسب احسنلى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أخخخخخخخ الوقت.. جيت ع الجرح يا بودي.. :smile01
> 
> وبعدين انت شكلك نقلت من فكرة "*ورشة السيناريو*"
> ـ بتاعتك أصلا ـ
> ...


ههههههههههه نعتبر ده هروب من البداية 
انا قولت كدا محدش صدقنى 
افرحوا يا نون النسوة ويا س النسوة 
​


----------



## girgis2 (10 مايو 2013)

*كل سنة وحضرتك وكل أسرتك بخير أستاذ عبود

معلش هي جات متأخرة شوية

شكراً لذوقك ومحبتك
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

> يعني بتول دي رورو اللي بتعرف تشغلها..


ايون هي اللي بتعرف تظبط الزمبلك بتاعي:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

> ما هو أنتى المفاجأة اللى كنت باتكلم عنها مع خادم البتول


:w00t: مفاجأة ايه كفالله الشر :smile01


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يهرب والا مايهربش براحته بقى​*
> *هو اللى فتح صدره ..مش أنا *
> 
> *دة أنا غلباااااااان*​


 
*أيوه *

*غلبان ... الصلح خير *

*وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوي كتيرة *

*بس علاى فكرة أخ عبود ... موضوعك طلَّع إليِّ في قلوب ناس كتير *

*كنت فاكرهم قطط سيامي ... طلعوا ذي إليِّ في توقيعك *

*يظهر الثورة ... علمتهم الشراسة *

*حد ينادي بتوع حقوق الانسان *

*في ناس هتموت *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> بس معاك يا معلم فين ما تروح..
> "*استهداف*" نون النسوة ده في حد ذاته مشروع *خيري*
> الواحد ما يتأخرش عنه أبدا! :smile01



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشروع خيرى ؟؟
ياعم دة انا جالى تهديد رسمى ع الخاص​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

*أنت ياعمنا ...
بدل ما انت لازق تحت فى الزوار بعت لك رسالة ع الخاص
أفتح وخش برجلك اليمين​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه تهديد انا لومنكم اخاف على نفسى 
وبلاش نون النسوة دى عالم مفترية اسالونى انا عليهم 
وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون هي اللي بتعرف تظبط الزمبلك بتاعي:smile01


ايووووووون يا بنتى اومال ايه 
انا اللى معايا كتالوج التشغيل بتاعك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

الا صحيح ايه الموضوع اللى مش باينله بداية ده 
البتول يمشى عبود يجى 
عبود يمشى البتول يجى 
يا سبحان الله يكونش حد قر عليكم ​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2013)

أنا في اجتماع مغلق مشغول مع الأستاذ وكله ساكت كافي خيره شره وواحدة بس اللي مسحوبة من لسانها مش عارف ليه!!!

قال وكنت فاكرها غلبانة!!! :t23:

عموما كله بيتسجل وكله ع النوتة.. استمري يا أختي استمري.. احنا فتحنالك ملف مخصوص، نفوق لك بس ونتحاسب.. بعد اللي بتعمليه ده أنا أوعدك بعون ربنا ح نخلي ليلتك أحلى من ليلة شقاوة! :smile01

استمري يا أختي استمري.

* * *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

*دة تهديد فهمى نظمى رسمى بقى ..
طيب ولو رجعت لك تانى ؟؟؟
تتصرف كيييف يا بتول
تتصرف كييف يا بتول
تتصرف كييف يا بتول​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أنا في اجتماع مغلق مشغول مع الأستاذ وكله ساكت كافي خيره شره وواحدة بس اللي مسحوبة من لسانها مش عارف ليه!!!
> 
> قال وكنت فاكرها غلبانة!!! :t23:
> 
> ...


ايه ده مين دى انا مين انا فين انا ازاى 
لا انا ساكته وهادية اهوووووووو مش هفتح بقى تانى 
بس والنبى بلاش انا انا هستفرج عليكم من بعيد لبعيد 
هشجع بس ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده مين دى انا مين انا فين انا ازاى
> لا انا ساكته وهادية اهوووووووو مش هفتح بقى تانى
> بس والنبى بلاش انا انا هستفرج عليكم من بعيد لبعيد
> هشجع بس ​


*
أه يا جبانة بس عملالنا شجيع السيما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

> ايووووووون يا بنتى اومال ايه
> انا اللى معايا كتالوج التشغيل بتاعك


ايون هو الكتالوج ده والباسورد كومان:smile01​ 


> تتصرف كيييف يا بتول
> تتصرف كييف يا بتول
> تتصرف كييف يا بتول



ده ايه صدي الصوت ده:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أه يا جبانة بس عملالنا شجيع السيما
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


ههههههههههه يا بنتى دى خطة انا رسماها عليهم
انا بفكر  نعمل خطة ونتفق عليهم كل نون النسوة 
هنستعمل 4.2.4 ها يا بنات 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه يا بنتى دى خطة انا رسماها عليهم
> انا بفكر  نعمل خطة ونتفق عليهم كل نون النسوة
> هنستعمل 4.2.4 ها يا بنات
> ​



*دا إنتى كمان لاعيبة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا إنتى كمان لاعيبة*


ههههههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم :spor2:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم :spor2:​



*بس هم يبدأوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس هم يبدأوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


هههههههههه وحسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها حسرة عليهاااااااااا

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2013)

*بلاش حد يفرد صدره اللى لا يسيئكم 
لأحسن اللى بيتدبر مش لذيذ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بلاش حد يفرد صدره اللى لا يسيئكم
> لأحسن اللى بيتدبر مش لذيذ​*


ان كيدهن عظييييييييييم ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بلاش حد يفرد صدره اللى لا يسيئكم
> لأحسن اللى بيتدبر مش لذيذ​*


*
إحنا ما بنخافش و لا بنتهددش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إحنا ما بنخافش و لا بنتهددش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​*


ايوووووووووووون لسنا احنا هذه النسوة 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 مايو 2013)

طيب يا بنات.. عشان أنا عارف إن بعضكم مستني ومش من الذوق نسيبكم كده في الانتظار، أحب أعرفكم إن الاجتماع مع الأستاذ مرفوع لجلسة الغد، لأنه من حنية قلبه وكرم أخلاقه *مشفق* عليكم من كل الأفكار المطروحة لحد دلوقت! كل ما أقوله فكرة جديدة يقوللي: لأ لأ.. دي شقاوة تروح فيها! لأ لأ.. دي حبو يغمن عليها! لأ لأ.. دي تماف كانت تتجنن! لأ لأ، دي رورو كانت تنتحر!..... 

الحقيقة أنا منبهر بمحبة الأستاذ وحنية قلبه ورفعة أخلاقه! قدر يقنعني إن أنا اللي شرير جدا! وبناء عليه احنا اليومين الجايين بنفكر في حاجة تكون خفيفة عليكم وتقدروا تحتملوها مش العكس! يا سلام يا أستاذ عبود ع الدروس الكبيرة! بس مين يا أستاذ يفهم ومين يقـدّر! والله يا أستاذ انت خسارة فينا! روح يا شيخ ربنا يكتر من أمثالك! :smile01


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب يا بنات.. عشان أنا عارف إن بعضكم مستني ومش من الذوق نسيبكم كده في الانتظار، أحب أعرفكم إن الاجتماع مع الأستاذ مرفوع لجلسة الغد، لأنه من حنية قلبه وكرم أخلاقه *مشفق* عليكم من كل الأفكار المطروحة لحد دلوقت! كل ما أقوله فكرة جديدة يقوللي: لأ لأ.. دي شقاوة تروح فيها! لأ لأ.. دي حبو يغمن عليها! لأ لأ.. دي تماف كانت تتجنن! لأ لأ، دي رورو كانت تنتحر!.....
> 
> الحقيقة أنا منبهر بمحبة الأستاذ وحنية قلبه ورفعة أخلاقه! قدر يقنعني إن أنا اللي شرير جدا! وبناء عليه احنا اليومين الجايين بنفكر في حاجة تكون خفيفة عليكم وتقدروا تحتملوها مش العكس! يا سلام يا أستاذ عبود ع الدروس الكبيرة! بس مين يا أستاذ يفهم ومين يقـدّر! والله يا أستاذ انت خسارة فينا! روح يا شيخ ربنا يكتر من أمثالك! :smile01
> 
> ...


هههههههههه  بجد وجدانى اللى بتقوله ده مش مصدقه نفسويتى 
الظاهر الخطة نجحت يا بنات 
خطة 4.2.4
كويس انها جت على اد كدا 
الله يكتر من امثالكم ويخليلنا قلبكم الحوووووووووووونين ​


----------



## white.angel (11 مايو 2013)

*يانهار ابيض .. على ماخلصت حلة الباميه واكتشفت ان مادة *Risk* خمس شباتر مش تلاته .. الاقيكم عملتم تنظيم جهادى ... ومن عبود وخادم البتول كمان ... انتوا اييه اللى جمعكم :hlp:؟؟*

*وبعدين مش فكرة راجلين على نون النسوه وتقسيم الاسئله لتنظيم عمليه الشطف والعصر ... موجوده فى توبيك هناك كدة :wub:... *

*ياربى كل حاجة تاخدوها من حواء ... مش عارفه من غيرنا كنتوا عملتوا ايه .. *:a63::a63:

*انا هحجز فى الصف الاول عشان اتفرررج leasantr*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2013)

أنا بقول تعملوا 2توبيك...
أول واحد إلى بتول اقترحه جديد و لزيز..ماشى مع طبيعة دخوله.. و مش هيبقى ملتزم غير إنه يرصد فى الخفاء و ينزل. بقصة كاريكاتوريه....هو و عبود يبدعوا و يبقى متجدد مش ملتزم بوقت محددو مواعيد.. و الموضوع التأنئ بتاع الأسئله تعملؤه بردوا و براحة .. بخليك لينا يا عبود .. شكل بتول طلع مفترئ هههههه
و يبقى زى بتاع شقشق و وأيت كدا يراعوا أوقات بعض.. نلاقي الموضوع اختفى و رجع تانى.. حلو بردأ علشان يفضل وحشنأ الموضوع...
و من الأول كذا.. أنا مش بتسئل .. أجابتى واحده.." سبونج بوب" 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

اترددت كتير قبل ما ارد على الكلمة المتوجهه ليا هنا فى الموضوع 
وخصوصا انها متوجهه ليا وبترمى الكورة فى ملعبى 
حسيت انه مش من الذوق انى مردش وكمان لازم اوضح موقفى 

استاذ عبود , انا مش زعلانة او زحلانة زى ما حضرتك كتبتها 
افتكر الزعل والخصام والحاجات ديه بتاعت الاطفال 
ولا انى زعلانة مثلا ومش مسمحاك او مش صافية من ناحيتك , ده كمان مش صحيح , يعلم الله , وربنا شاهد على كلامى انت فى صلاتى يوميا وبالاسم 
انما الموضوع مختلف ويختلف عن خصام وزعل ومسامحة 
بليز , رجاء خاص مش عايزة اتناقش وادخل فى تفاصيل 
انا بس حبيت اوضح موقفى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اترددت كتير قبل ما ارد على الكلمة المتوجهه ليا هنا فى الموضوع
> وخصوصا انها متوجهه ليا وبترمى الكورة فى ملعبى
> حسيت انه مش من الذوق انى مردش وكمان لازم اوضح موقفى
> 
> ...


*الزعل مش للأطفال بس ...كتبتها بالـ " حاء " كنوع من التدليل بين الأخوات
كل القصة انى أنتهزت فرصة العيد علشان أفتكر كل الأعضاء على قدر ما تدعمنى الذاكرة وأهنيهم ...
ثم مين اللى قال انى عايز أناقش أو أدخل فى مواضيع 
خااااالص ليس هذا ما قصدت أبسوليوتلى 
أنا عملت المبادرة مع تلات أعضاء ( أنتى منهم ) حسيت انهم زعلانين منى أو فيه سوء تفاهم 
أو تأويل نوايا ... أو أخطأت أنا فى حقهم فــ ( لست بمعصوم )
فيه أحسن من مناسبة العيد  أننا نتصالح مع أنفسنا ( بلا تردد ) ؟؟؟
ونتصالح مع من أسائنا  لهم أو أساءوا لنا عن غير قصد ؟
لماذا نُحمل الأشياء ما لا تحتمل ؟
أنتى يا دكتورة رديتى عليا ....طيب ياترى قلتى لى 
كل سنة وأنت طيب ؟
ردتيها ؟​*


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب يا بنات.. عشان أنا عارف إن بعضكم مستني ومش من الذوق نسيبكم كده في الانتظار، أحب أعرفكم إن الاجتماع مع الأستاذ مرفوع لجلسة الغد، لأنه من حنية قلبه وكرم أخلاقه *مشفق* عليكم من كل الأفكار المطروحة لحد دلوقت! كل ما أقوله فكرة جديدة يقوللي: لأ لأ.. دي شقاوة تروح فيها! لأ لأ.. دي حبو يغمن عليها! لأ لأ.. دي تماف كانت تتجنن! لأ لأ، دي رورو كانت تنتحر!.....
> 
> بيتهيأ لكم :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> ...



:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> أنتى يا دكتورة رديتى عليا ....طيب ياترى قلتى لى
> كل سنة وأنت طيب ؟
> ردتيها ؟​*



كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عبود .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و من الأول كذا.. أنا مش بتسئل .. أجابتى واحده.." سبونج بوب"
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*إذا ذُكر هذا التوبيك 
ذُكرت حوبو
دة انتى أول زبونة يا ماما ....صبركم علينا 
مو عِندى أغلى منك يا خابيب الألب بتاع الأنا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

علي حد علمي ان الموضوع كان تهنئة بالعيد
هو ليه قلب علي معركة "نون النسوة":smile01
و"زباين" كأننا في مسمط :yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> علي حد علمي ان الموضوع كان تهنئة بالعيد
> هو ليه قلب علي معركة "نون النسوة":smile01
> و"زباين" كأننا في مسمط :yahoo:


*مسمط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى اية مسمط :dntknw:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مسمط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعنى اية مسمط :dntknw:
> *​


اوووووه نووووو مش عارف يعني ايه مسمط:smil13:


مسمط يعني "اتيليه" بس بالفرنساوي:t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوووووه نووووو مش عارف يعني ايه مسمط:smil13:
> مسمط يعني "اتيليه" بس بالفرنساوي:t33:


*أووه نوه ...سيتانبوسييبل 
هاتى فردة الكارع العجالى وحصلينى ع المطبخ
الكرشة متنضفة وتعمليها بحمص الطبيخ 
وماتحرقيش الممبار كالعادة 
ياللا اتنحررى شوية واعملى لك هِمة :flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أووه نوه ...سيتانبوسييبل
> هاتى فردة الكارع العجالى وحصلينى ع المطبخ
> الكرشة متنضفة وتعمليها بحمص الطبيخ
> وماتحرقيش الممبار كالعادة
> ...


سيتانبوسيبل خالص جدا اووي الصراحه:t33:

ايه الالفاظ دي ايه كرشة *وكارع *وممبار والحاجات دي؟!!


ااااااااااااااه فخمتوا انا
اكيد دي الفقره اللي بتبقي قبل "الاتيله " صح :t33::t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ااااااااااااااه فخمتوا انا
> اكيد دي الفقره اللي بتبقي قبل "الاتيله " صح :t33::t33:


*لا وأنتى الصادقة
دى النَصّبة اللى بتبقى على ناصية الأتيلية
واوعى تقولى لى يعنى أية نصبة 
علشان ماسيحلكيش فى المنتدى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)

*ينقل لقسم المطبخ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ينقل لقسم المطبخ​*


*لا الله يكرمك ...انا فى حالى كل شوية حد يدخل يناغشنى 
أعملهم اية دول ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا وأنتى الصادقة
> دى النَصّبة اللى بتبقى على ناصية الأتيلية
> واوعى تقولى لى يعنى أية نصبة
> علشان ماسيحلكيش فى المنتدى
> *​


اه مش النصبه دي اللي بتبقي عباره عن "ديسك" كده تقريبا 
"الزباين" بتقعد عليه صح:t33:


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ينقل لقسم المطبخ​*


اه ياريت يادوندن احسن بجد عمال يعملنا اكلات توجع البطن:t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذا ذُكر هذا التوبيك *
> *ذُكرت حوبو*
> *دة انتى أول زبونة يا ماما ....صبركم علينا *
> 
> *مو عِندى أغلى منك يا خابيب الألب بتاع الأنا *​


 
 اول زبونه:smil13:
 و هنت عليك يا ابوووووود:2:
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه من شويه بتول قال انك مترئف بحالنا و عمال تقول له لا شقاوه تروح فيها-- حوبو توغمن عليها  و و و 
 قولت بس نحن فى يد امييينه-- طلعت فى يد بتول و عبود هههههههههههههه شكلنا هنتنفض:t16:
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بقول ايه ملكوش دحوه بحوبو-- حوبو متفرج بس-- 
و ذى ما قولت لو هتسئلوتى هعملكم زى الولد بتاع MBC3
  اسمك ايه -- سونج بوب
 بتروح مدرسه ايه-- سبونج بوب
 بتاكل ايه -- سبونج بوب 
 ملكوش عندى اجابات غير سبونج بوب --- بس ها--:spor22:


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ...... جديد و لزيز..ماشى مع طبيعة دخوله.. و مش هيبقى ملتزم غير إنه يرصد فى الخفاء و ينزل. بقصة كاريكاتوريه....هو و عبود يبدعوا و يبقى متجدد مش ملتزم بوقت محددو مواعيد......




مش بس الوقت والمواعيد يا حبو.. فيه اعتبارات تتعلق حتى بـ "*نوع *الكوميديا" نفسها.. سامحيني وليسامحني الجميع مضطر اتكلم عن نفسي في دقيقة واحدة: أول وآخر واحد قلت له المعلومة دي عن شخصيتي من سنة تقريبا ـ ويا للمصادفة ـ كان هو *عبود *نفسه!  حتى بعدها استغربت أنا ليه قلت له حاجة تلخبطه كده؟ عبود ـ اللي مش كتير عارفينه ـ كان من *أوائل *الناس اللي استقبلوني واللي كتبوا لي على الخاص واللي شجعوني على الاستمرار بكل تواضع ومحبة.  أذكر في اليوم ده كتبتله إن شخصيتي لها وجهين اتنين، ظاهريا متناقضين: وجه "*راهب*" هادئ مبتسم ـ ممكن نتخيله من فرط الانعزال عايش بعيد على قمة جبل.. ووجه "*زوربا*" الراقص الساخر ـ ممكن نتخيله من فرط الضحك سكير في حانة!

طبعا قمة التناقض، ودول بالفعل فلسفتين في الحياة: الأولى هي *المثالية *اللي أساسها الفكر وبتطمح دايما للروحيات والسمائيات وتكاد تقريبا تهجر العالم الأرضي بكل زيفه، والتانية هي *المادية* اللي أساسها المادة واللي بتنغمس في التجربة الحسية وتبحث عن البهجة واللذة وتعيش اللحظة أول بأول وتستمتع عموما بالحياة في العالم.


لكن التناقض ده لأننا ببساطة مش فاهمين "زوربا" نفسه ولا فاهمين نظريته.. زوربا لما ماتت البطلة في الرواية ـ أو في الفيلم ـ  سأل صديقه الإنجليزي المثقف وهو في قمة الحزن: ليه بيموتوا الصغار؟ ليه بيموت أي حد؟ صديقه رد: لا أعرف! زوربا سأله: وما فائدة كل كتبك اللعينة إذا كنت لا تعرف؟ لابد أنها أخبرتك عن السبب فماذا قالت بحق الجحيم؟ هنا صديقه بدأ يكلمه عن الألم، راح زوربا واقف وبمنتهى القوة صارخ في صديقه: أنا *أبصق *في وجه الألم! 


من المشهد ده ـ ومن غيره كتير ـ بنعرف إن زوربا كان بالرقص *بيتحدى *الألم.. تجربة زوربا وكل سخريته وضحكه ومزاحه واستخفافه ما كانتش انغماس في عالم الحس والمتعة واللذة، وإنما بالعكس: كانت فهم عميق لا يقل عن فهم "الراهب".. فهم عميق جدا لكل اللامعنى واللاجدوى من كل العالم، ولدرجة الضحك في وجه المأساة والسخرية في وجه الحزن والرقص في وجه الألم!


* * *​
كده ينتهي الجزء الشخصي.. وسامحوني كان مهم لأنه بيجاوب على أسئلة كتير، بعضها حتى وصلني *بالفعل *امبارح والنهارده! كان مهم لأنه كمان بيشرح ولأول مرة للجميع "*لـيـــــه*".. ليه احنا ابتداء ـ أو على الأقل أنا شخصيا ـ ليه بنضحك وليه الأمور بتوصل حتى للمسخرة أحيانا رغم إننا في مجتمع مسيحي وقور؟! احنا أيها السادة غير "متورطين" في العالم، أبدا.. إنما احنا بالعكس *فوق *العالم.. فوق كل الضيقات والأحزان والآلام، وعشان كده بنضحك. بنضحك مش عشان أراجوزات أو مهرجين أو مش فاهمين الكتب أو هدفنا "تسلية" السادة الحضور، وإنما بنضحك عشان بالعكس ننتصر على أكبر عدو في حياتنا. بنضحك عشان *بنتحدى الألم ذاته،* حتى الألم الشخصي وللي ممكن يكون فوق التصور. بنضحك عشان الضحك بيمنحكم زي ما بيمنحنا طاقة، *قــوة *تقدر ترفعكم ـ ولو للحظات ـ من وسط بحر الأحزان اللي موجه يوم عن يوم بيعلا ويزيد، خاصة في "وطني حبيبي الوطن الأكبر"!


وفق *المنظور *ده ـ ووفق *المنظور ده بس *ـ احنا أيها الأحباء غير مستقرين ولسه بنبحث عن فكرة تكون مش مجرد حوار، وكمان *تضيف *للجميع لحظة مرح، حتى *للضحايا *أنفسهم من نون النسوة، وبالتالي هدفنا أبدا عمره ما كان الانتقام غير المباشر من اللي بيعملوه فينا. :smile01 إذا فيها خير وربنا سمح الفكرة دي ح تيجي لوحدها وتتنفذ وبدون مشاكل، وحتى "الوقت" نفسه ساعتها ح يتوفر.. لكن كمان إذا ما حصلش أرجو بدون حرج أستاذي *عبود* والجميع يسامحوني. أنا شخصيا كان كل اقتراحي في البداية ـ زي *حبو *ما فهمت ـ مجرد موضوع متجدد ومفتوح للقفشات والمشاهد العبثية اللي بنشوفها، من منطلق فكرة "*السيناريو*". لكن ربنا خدنا في اتجاه جديد ولسه بنكتشفه معاكم.. وبعدين احنا بالفعل كسبنا: ناس كتير ـ على رأي *فريدي *ـ كنا فاكرينهم *قطط *اكتشفنا في اليومين اللي فاتوا دول إنهم *وحوش مفترسة*. :smile01 طبعا بدون ذكر أسماء لأن كل واحد ـ أو بالأحرى كل *واحدة *ـ عارفه نفسها! :smile01


* * *

[YOUTUBE]_WdHXqxXZ_g[/YOUTUBE]


* * *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

كنا فاكرينهم *قطط *اكتشفنا في اليومين اللي فاتوا دول إنهم *وحوش مفترسة*. :smile01 طبعا بدون ذكر أسماء لأن كل واحد ـ أو بالأحرى كل *واحدة *ـ عارفه نفسها! 

الامين القطط دوووووووول اللى طلعوه وحوش مفترسة 
مين ها ها 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> * * *
> 
> ـ ويا للمصادفة ـ كان هو *عبود *نفسه!  حتى بعدها استغربت أنا ليه قلت له حاجة تلخبطه كده؟
> ...........ووجه "*زوربا*" الراقص الساخر ـ ممكن نتخيله من فرط الضحك سكير في حانة!......................


*هااااااااار طين على عبود وعلى سنين عبود وعلى زوربا 
يا عم أنجز شكلنا كدة " إبقاق " قدام نون النسوة وتاء التأنيث
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

*إلا قول لى يا أستاذ عبود 

هو خادم بيكتب كتيييييييييييييير كدة على الخاص و لا بيختصر ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا قول لى يا أستاذ عبود
> 
> هو خادم بيكتب كتيييييييييييييير كدة على الخاص و لا بيختصر ؟؟؟​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت فقرك 
رسالته بتاخد حوالى تلات أرساليات ...وانا بقى باتصرف واجمعهم على ملف وررد

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب بيت فقرك
> رسالته بتاخد حوالى تلات أرساليات ...وانا بقى باتصرف واجمعهم على ملف وررد
> 
> *​


*
يا لهوى

دا عبال ما تخلصوا بأة يكون مات 1000 يهودى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا لهوى
> 
> دا عبال ما تخلصوا بأة يكون مات 1000 يهودى
> ...


*ههههههههههههه ايرينى هما اصلا خافوا من نون النسوة اللى فى المنتدى يا بنتى احنا مش اى حد :yaka:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

*نخلص اية مش فاهم ؟*​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هااااااااار طين على عبود وعلى سنين عبود وعلى زوربا
> يا عم أنجز شكلنا كدة " إبقاق " قدام نون النسوة وتاء التأنيث
> *​





يا عم ابقاق إيه بس اسكت إلهي يسترك أنا عايز أسقــّع الموضوع أصلا.. ده فيه "*قنبلة مسيلة للدموع*" دخلت في نص ساعة قلبت الدنيا والتوبيك كله كان ح يروح ع *المطبخ*! :smile01


ربك يبعت يا بودي.. بس انت اتقل كده اتقل.. اتقل عشان التسبيكة تتظبط ـ بما إننا ح ننتهي في المطبخ ـ وكمان نعرف نطلـّع الرز *مفرفر*! :smile01 أنا كان جالي فكرتين بس بعد الزيارة الأخيرة اللي شرفتنا بيها الأخت "واثقة" لغيتهم! يعني بذمتك ينفع نيجي نشتغلهم هم اللي يشتغلونا؟ شكلنا بردو قدام الناس، وانت بالذات راجل مستشار وقيما وسيما. اتقل يا حبيبي اتقل.. عارف عمنا *ستيفان روستي *يقولها إزاي؟ بالظبط كده .. اتقل يا حبيبي اتقل، بدل ما ترسى على واحد فينا بيقول التاني: نشنت يا فالح، ياخي سفوخس ع اللي شايلهولك! :smile01

​* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا قول لى يا أستاذ عبود
> 
> هو خادم بيكتب كتيييييييييييييير كدة على الخاص و لا بيختصر ؟؟؟​*





 يا *لمضة *أنا باكتب كتير يا لمضة لكن إجمالي كل اللي كتبته ف سنة بالعافية 300 رسالة، يعني الحقيقة أنا من *أقـل *الناس اللي بتكتب يا لمضة، خاصة إن أغلب الرسايل دي كمان بتكون قصيرة. قال والبيه عايم على عومك!! طيب احنا نروح بعيد ليه: احنا في موقع فيه 117 ألف جثة، هاتيلي توقيعات من 30 *بس *إنهم ضد رسايلي الطويلة وأنا *أوعدك بشرفي *أكبر رسالة بعد كده تكون فقرتين بالكتير! غير كده تتكوّمي على جنب ما اسمعش صوتك تاني.. حتى ممنوع تقري رسايلي طويلة كانت أو قصيرة.. انتي يا بنتي تطولي؟ أنتي تعرفي الرسايل دي مين كان طالبها وكام كان معروض فيها؟ آه يا زمن!!! *آه يا زمن أغبررررر*!!! :smile01


* * *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

> أنا كان جالي فكرتين بس بعد الزيارة الأخيرة اللي شرفتنا بيها الأخت "واثقة" لغيتهم!


وهي واثقه فتحت بوقها ؟ *الله*:smile01

فاكر انت بقي عمنا *توفيق الدقن *اما قال " يااااااه ياااااه " و"احسن من الكرشة  مفيش":smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> يا *لمضة *أنا باكتب كتير يا لمضة لكن إجمالي كل اللي كتبته ف سنة بالعافية 300 رسالة، يعني الحقيقة أنا من *أقـل *الناس اللي بتكتب يا لمضة، خاصة إن أغلب الرسايل دي كمان بتكون قصيرة. قال والبيه عايم على عومك!! طيب احنا نروح بعيد ليه: احنا في موقع فيه 117 ألف جثة، هاتيلي توقيعات من 30 *بس *إنهم ضد رسايلي الطويلة وأنا *أوعدك بشرفي *أكبر رسالة بعد كده تكون فقرتين بالكتير! غير كده تتكوّمي على جنب ما اسمعش صوتك تاني.. حتى ممنوع تقري رسايلي طويلة كانت أو قصيرة.. انتي يا بنتي تطولي؟ أنتي تعرفي الرسايل دي مين كان طالبها وكام كان معروض فيها؟ آه يا زمن!!! *آه يا زمن أغبررررر*!!! :smile01
> 
> 
> * * *​


*
أنا لمضة 

طيب إيه رأيك بأة إن موضوعك إنت و عبود دا شكله مش هيتم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه بأة ؟؟؟

لأنك إنت تفتح من هنا  ما تعرفش إيه اللى بيحصل عنده ___________ يقوم قافل

هو يفتح ________________ ما تعرفش إيه اللى يحصل عندك تقوم قافل

يارب بدد مشورة اللى فى بالى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## خادم البتول (11 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لأنك إنت تفتح من هنا  ما تعرفش إيه اللى بيحصل عنده ___________ يقوم قافل
> ...




والله يا أختي بغض النظر عن نيتك السودا وباقي رسالتك السكر كالعادة.. الظاهرة دي هي اللي تستحق التفكير بيني وبينك.. أنا أصلي شاكك في حاجة كده... ما داهية ليكون شخص واحد وعنده ازدواج في الشخصية! :t9:

يللا تصبحي على خير يا فقريه انتي وهي! :smile01


* * *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> والله يا أختي بغض النظر عن نيتك السودا وباقي رسالتك السكر كالعادة.. الظاهرة دي هي اللي تستحق التفكير بيني وبينك.. أنا أصلي شاكك في حاجة كده... ما داهية ليكون شخص واحد وعنده ازدواج في الشخصية! :t9:
> 
> يللا تصبحي على خير يا فقريه انتي وهي! :smile01
> 
> ...


*
لأ أنا أقولك

هو الراجل من الصبح عمال يستنجد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232446

بس نقول إيه ؟

ما حدش شاف مشاركته

و يبدو إنى أنا كمان هفرمت الكمبيوتر دلوقتى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش راضى يعمل داونلود

زهقت*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

> لكن مايمنعش مدموازيل زي روز تروح تقولها: "الرقص مش لازم شرقي، أنا عن نفس بحب *الباليه *وده مايعملش عثرة لحد، ممكن ترقصي حاجة باليه ونحل المشكلة تي؟" طبعا لك أن تتخيل رد الرقاصة! :smile01





انا لسه شايفة الكلام ده , خير يعنى ؟:dntknw: اشمعنا انا اللى هروح اجبلها شلل بالشكل ده ؟ :t33::t33: قصدك حاجة ياخادم البتول ؟ :ranting:
بس ياترى رد فعلها ايه ؟ بس بما انها طويلة وعريضة يبقا اكيد هتشفطنى يعنى :t33::t33:
وبالنسبة للموضوع اللى  انت  عايز تعمله علشان تنتقم من بناتيت المنتدى  , هقولك كلمة واحدة , متقدرش :t33:


----------



## خادم البتول (12 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا لسه شايفة الكلام ده , خير يعنى ؟:dntknw: اشمعنا انا اللى هروح اجبلها شلل بالشكل ده ؟ :t33::t33: قصدك حاجة ياخادم البتول ؟ :ranting:


 
لا أبدا قصدي إيه يعني؟ انتي اللي قلتي كده في الموضوع الأصلي.. قلتي إن مش  كل الرقص شرقي وإنك بتحبي الباليه. بالتالي ح تلعبي نفس الدور في المشهد  التاني. إشربي يا بيضا بالشفا. :smile01 




Desert Rose قال:


> بس ياترى رد فعلها ايه ؟ بس بما انها طويلة وعريضة يبقا اكيد هتشفطنى يعنى :t33::t33:




لا هي عريضة مش طويلة، غالبا إنتي أطول منها.. بالتالي التعامل ح يكون أكتر  ع "المستوى الأفقي".. غالبا ح تفرد دراعاتها وتاخدك ف حضنها، عشان توريكي  إزاي بيرقصوا باليه في القلعة ومحمد علي! :smile01




Desert Rose قال:


> وبالنسبة للموضوع اللى  انت  عايز تعمله علشان تنتقم من بناتيت المنتدى  , هقولك كلمة واحدة , متقدرش :t33:




أقدر يا ماما أقدر أوي.. ده إنتم شوية بنات بتبعتولنا الكوميديا لحد عندنا! *واحدة* بتقولك *إبليس نفسه بيقعد يهدّيها لما تتعصب*! *التانية* لقيتها النهارده ع الصبح كاتبه في التوقيع بتاعها: *يخرب بيت العسل اللي أنا فيه*!! بذمتك ودينك دي بنات طبيعية؟؟؟ :smile01


غيرشي بس جالي اليومين اللي فاتوا كلام يسد النفس! لسه ما قلناش يا هادي والناس زعلانة وحتى مصدومة!! جاتكو الـ**ف منتدى كئيب! :smile01


* * *​
صباح الخير يا ست *روز*: أنا كلامي خلص هنا خلاص، بس عشان أول مرة  تكتبي لي رديت عليكي. لكن كده كل اللي عندي قلته: إذا فيها خير ربنا يبعت، ح  تعامل أنا مع عبود وتلاقو الموضوع فجأة اتفتح. لكن إذا فيها زعل وصدمات وح  تجيب مشاكل يبقا ربنا يكفينا شرها.. الطيب أحسن. وبعدين الإبداع لا ينتهي  أبدا! واحد زي عبود بالذات: ممكن تقومي الصبح تلاقيه قام بيها وفاتح أكبر  بوتيك حريمي في مصر والوطن العربي! ساعتها بقا أنا اللي ح اروح اشتغل عنده  إنشالله بواب، وابقوا فرجونا ع اللماضة! :smile01


بيقولك قريب جدا ح يعملوا عمليات زرع *مـخ*، سمعتي عن الموضوع ده؟ جراح  كبير كان واقف في المؤتمر بيقول: بس المخ الحريمي أغلى بكتير من المخ الرجالي! تكلفته ح تكون الضعف تقريبا! فواحد طبيب امتياز صغير سأله: ليه يا بروفيسير فرق  التكلفة الكبير ده؟ البروفيسير رد: طبيعي جدا، المخ الرجالي شغال  وشقيان.. لكن المخ الحريمي غالبا بيكون ع الزيرو.. صاحبته يادوب فتحت  الكرتونة! :smile01


صباح العســل. :16_4_10:


* * *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

لا يا جميل المخ الحريمى  احسن من المخ الرجالى طبعا-- كله متوصل ببعضه-- الرجالى بئا بوكسات-- اقفل ده علشان تروح  لده و تقفل ده و تروح تفتح ده-- الست مخها حااااااضر فى كل شىء فى نفس زات الوقت-- هههههههههههههههههههه
 المشكله بئا لما يلمس هههههههههههههههههههههههه الخراب بيبقى كبير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا جميل المخ الحريمى  احسن من المخ الرجالى طبعا-- كله متوصل ببعضه-- الرجالى بئا بوكسات-- اقفل ده علشان تروح  لده و تقفل ده و تروح تفتح ده-- الست مخها حااااااضر فى كل شىء فى نفس زات الوقت-- هههههههههههههههههههه
> المشكله بئا لما يلمس هههههههههههههههههههههههه الخراب بيبقى كبير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش أصل ( الباتول 500 ) مش خرج بيت 
مش متجوز يعنى ومايعرفشى 
بس بصراحة الراجل محضر لكم فكرة موضوع أنما أية ...
فُللّى ....إشطة يامان ...ياترى ياهل ترى مين أول ضحية ؟
تعرفيش يا حوبو ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *معلش أصل ( الباتول 500 ) مش خرج بيت *
> *مش متجوز يعنى ومايعرفشى *
> *بس بصراحة الراجل محضر لكم فكرة موضوع أنما أية ...*
> ...


 لا معرفش يا عبوود و لا عايزا اعرف--
 و حزااارى حزااارى ابقى انا الى اتاخدت من على وش القفص هههههههههههههههههههه 
 بقول لك ايه-- انا اعرفك بقالى قد ايه-- إحيات العشره يا عبوود إرئف بئا و  خلونى متفرج بس --
 واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا معرفش يا عبوود و لا عايزا اعرف--
> و حزااارى حزااارى ابقى انا الى اتاخدت من على وش القفص هههههههههههههههههههه
> بقول لك ايه-- انا اعرفك بقالى قد ايه-- إحيات العشره يا عبوود إرئف بئا و  خلونى متفرج بس --
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


*ماشى ماشى ...سبونج بوب 
الرك مش عليا أنا ...الرك على " الحُقنة " اللى معايا دة 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه بتول طلع حقنه هههههههههههههه يلهوى علينا-- يا تحت السو***-- دو*** هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسى اعمل هيك على الخاص بتاعكم اشوف بتقولوا ايييه و بتحضروا إيه هههههههههههههههه 

متخيلاكم إنتوا الاتنين فى غرفه ضلمه بتاعت معامل و كل واحد فيكم لابس نظاره و عمالين تحطوا نقطه من السائل ده على نقطه من المحلول ده و الحجات بتفرقع قدامكم و تولع و انتوا بتضحكوا ضحكه شريره -- و قدامكم اقفاص بئا--و الى فى القفص عمال ياكل فى صوابعه خايف هيتعمل فيه إيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خيالى بيروح بعيد اوى -- ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*التانية* لقيتها النهارده ع الصبح كاتبه في التوقيع بتاعها: يخرب بيت العسل اللي أنا فيه!! بذمتك ودينك دي بنات طبيعية؟؟؟*

ايه ده بقى وليه جر الشكل ده انا قاعدة فى حالى وكافيه شيرى خرى 
ايوووووووووون احنا اكبر مثال للبنات الطبيعية 
عهد مرسى ستايل هههههه
وبعدين انا برفع من روحى المعدنية فيها حاجة دى يا ناس* 




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *التانية* لقيتها النهارده ع الصبح كاتبه في التوقيع بتاعها: يخرب بيت العسل اللي أنا فيه!! بذمتك ودينك دي بنات طبيعية؟؟؟​
> 
> *ايه ده بقى وليه جر الشكل ده انا قاعدة فى حالى وكافيه شيرى خرى *
> *ايوووووووووون احنا اكبر مثال للبنات الطبيعية *
> ...


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
  انت ملكيييش حل هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل و سكر و شرباااات ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> انت ملكيييش حل هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل و سكر و شرباااات ههههههههه


ههههههههه ميرسى يا اجمل حبوا انتى اللى شربات وسكر وعسل نحل التمساح كمان 
ايه الحاجات الملزقة دى التوبيك لبك هههههههه
اعمل ايه يا حبوا قاعدة فى حالى غلبانة وساكتة الاقى سيرتى فى التوبيك يا اوختشى 
وانا مسكينة ومعايا سكينة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2013)

الــيكـم القــرار التالى

.............................

قـامت قوات بنات المنتدى 

بشن الحرب العالمية العاشره على شباب المنتدى مما اسفر عن سقوط عدد كبير من شباب المنتدى فى الاسر

بعد ترديدهم كلمة يا لهوووووى يا لهوووووى 

و قد قامت البطله المميزه حبو بقذف صاروخ من النوع القاسام 
على المدعو عبود عبده عبود مما اسفر عن تدمر الرامات فى جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص به 
و حرق الرامات بنسبة 90 فى %


و قامت المناضله الكبيره رورو بطائرتها الخاصة f16
بضرب المدعو خادم البتول مما اسفر عن دمير الاكسبلورر و فقدان 10 زرائر من الكيبوارد 



و قامت المناضله ايريني بضرب عبود وخادم فى جميع انحاء المازر بورد



((((النصــر لــنـا يـا بنات المنتدي))))))​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

إلى الامااام إالى الامام--
 ثوره ثوره--- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إلى الامااام إالى الامام--
> ثوره ثوره--- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


  زنجة زنجة دار دار :smile02

ايون يابنات التوبيك عايزين نوريهم العين الخضرا:spor22:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

> أقدر يا ماما أقدر أوي.. ده إنتم شوية بنات بتبعتولنا الكوميديا لحد عندنا! *واحدة* بتقولك *إبليس نفسه بيقعد يهدّيها لما تتعصب*! *التانية* لقيتها النهارده ع الصبح كاتبه في التوقيع بتاعها: *يخرب بيت العسل اللي أنا فيه*!! بذمتك ودينك دي بنات طبيعية؟؟؟ :smile01​


طيب حد يرد عليه ياجماعة لانه واضح المسكين مش عارف هو بيتكلم مع مين :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: حد ينبهه ياجماعة 



> بيقولك قريب جدا ح يعملوا عمليات زرع *مـخ*، سمعتي عن الموضوع ده؟ جراح  كبير كان واقف في المؤتمر بيقول: بس المخ الحريمي أغلى بكتير من المخ الرجالي! تكلفته ح تكون الضعف تقريبا! فواحد طبيب امتياز صغير سأله: ليه يا بروفيسير فرق  التكلفة الكبير ده؟ البروفيسير رد: طبيعي جدا، المخ الرجالي شغال  وشقيان.. لكن المخ الحريمي غالبا بيكون ع الزيرو.. صاحبته يادوب فتحت  الكرتونة! :smile01


ايه اللى ايه ؟ مخ مين ازاى  ؟ افندم ؟ مش بقولكوا حد ينبهه , انت داخل على منعطف خطير وجاى للشخص الغلط فى المواضيع ديه بالذات :99: ده انا ممكن بسبب الكلمتين دول اعملك موضوع مخصوص عن الفروق بين مخ الرجل والمرأة وساعتها الفضايح كلها هتبان , عيب :t33::t33::t33: عيب , اعقل , انا عارفاك اعقل من كده انت جاى مع الشخص الغلط , طلعت اوت منك ديه :t33::t33::t33:





> صباح العســل. :16_4_10:


ياسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smil8:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الــيكـم القــرار التالى
> 
> .............................
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه طلعت مناضلة انا هيييييييييه 
اى خدمة يا بنات علشان يعرفوا بس انهم مش هيقدروا علينا 
اللى ماشوفنالهم حتى حلقة من الموضوع اللى بقاله شهر يا اوختشى 
فالحين بس احنا هنعمل ونعمل وترتيبات وقعدات 
ورسايل اللى ما شوفنا حتى كلمة اكتبت 
هههههههههه احنا سرنا باتع يا بنات 
يلا على راى حبوا 
ثورة ثورة حتى النصر ​


----------



## fredyyy (12 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الــيكـم القــرار التالى
> قـامت قوات بنات المنتدى
> بشن الحرب العالمية العاشره على شباب المنتدى مما اسفر عن سقوط عدد كبير من شباب المنتدى فى *الاسر*
> بعد ترديدهم كلمة يا لهوووووى يا لهوووووى
> ...


 
*إيه الرعب ده *

*صواريخ ... وطيارات *

*وخسائر في الكمبيوتر ورامات وزراير *

*طيب هات الخوذة يا ولد .... وعمَّر الفرفر يا ُأثمانا *

*الإحتياط واجب دنيا ملهاش أمان .. كانوا إمبارح أصحاب والنهارده .. طاخ .. طيخ .. طوخ .. بطيخ *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*.*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه الرعب ده *
> 
> *صواريخ ... وطيارات *
> 
> ...


*هههههههه هو ده حال الدنيا يا استاذى 
كله يخاف من نون النسوة بقى 
نحن نختلف عن الاخروووووووون *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه هو ده حال الدنيا يا استاذى
> كله يخاف من نون النسوة بقى
> نحن نختلف عن الاخروووووووون *​


بت يارورو 
الاستاذ عبود والاستاذ خادم مش ظاهرين في التوبيك النهارده
مع انهم موجودين في المنتدي
شكلهم انسحبوا واخدالي بالك انتي:t9::t9:


----------



## خادم البتول (12 مايو 2013)

* 
 
حبــو*
أيوه بالظبط، ده المقصود.. المخ الحريمي متوصل وفاتح على بعضه عشان لسه في مرحلة *التليين*.. عند الراجل المرحلة دي بتخلص بالكتير في سن الحضانة.. عند الست بقا بتستمر، لدرجة إنها باعترافك بتكون علامة مميزة. عشان كده احنا النهارده خلاص، مجرد نقرا في الإعلان "*مخ استعمال حريمي*" يبقا خلاص مفهوم حالته وسعره. 

*رورو*
أيوه أنا عارف إنك بترفعي من روحك المعدنية وده اللي أنا قاصده.. لأن انتي من عملك الردي النهارده مش لاقية حتى مِعزة ترفع لك روحك المعدنية فقررتي ترفعيها لنفسك! يخرب بيت العسل اللي انتي فيه!

*تماف*
أنا راجع مخصوص عشانك.. شغل كبير أوي ماقدرش أتجاهله .. تصدقي بقا إن حصلت عندي مشكلة فعلا في بعض مفاتيح الكيبورد واضطريت أغيّرها :smile01سرك باتع يا ماريا.. بس أحب أقولك *الحرب مستمرة*.. القيادة المشتركة تحتفظ بـ"*حق الرد*" في التوقيت المناسب. بشرفي ما أتنازل عن *هارد ديسك *بحاله قصاد كل *مفتاح شهيد *من مفاتيح كيبوردي!

*واثقـة*
عايزين تورونا العين الإيه؟ *الخضرا*؟ الخضرا بردو؟ علينا احنا الكلام ده؟  الله الوكيل تلاقيها *حولة*، بس هو النت اللي ياما بيداري! قال خضرا قال! اسكتي يا بنتي ربنا يستر ع الولايا.

*روز*
جيت مع الشخص الغلط! هاهاهاأو.. بقا انتي بقا الشخص الغلط؟ طيب انتي بالذات *شششششششش*

:smile01

* * *

غـــدا لناظره قريب!


* * *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

انت جيت امتي ايها الخادم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




انا كنت مفكراك انسحبت انت وعوبد في صمت وهدوء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> عايزين تورونا العين الإيه؟ *الخضرا*؟ الخضرا بردو؟ علينا احنا الكلام ده؟  الله الوكيل تلاقيها *حولة*، بس هو النت اللي ياما بيداري! قال خضرا قال! اسكتي يا بنتي ربنا يستر ع الولايا.


بص هي مش خضرا اوي يعني مديا علي زيتي شوية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ومين قال النت بيداري ؟!!
انا عالنت زي مش عالنت بالظبط "تيشبكال"


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بت يارورو
> الاستاذ عبود والاستاذ خادم مش ظاهرين في التوبيك النهارده
> مع انهم موجودين في المنتدي
> شكلهم انسحبوا واخدالي بالك انتي:t9::t9:


هههههههههههه ايوووووووون واخدة بالى بس 
بستهبل وعاملة نفسى مش واخدة بالى 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (12 مايو 2013)

حولة، *حووولة*، تحت منها *كوز درة *أول نموذج للأنف الطبيعي حسب نظرية التطور، وفوق منها *مقـشــة *بيسموها شعر، وتلاقيها بعد كده قاعدة ع النت عاملة الأميرة ديانا والعشاق حواليها دايبين دوب.. اسكتي منك ليها بقولك بلاش فضايح! :smile01


طبعا مش بناتنا احنا بناتنا قمرات، واحنا عارفين ومتأكدين من كده كويس.. 
يللا نشوفكم بكره، وفي انتظار بودي يبعت لنا إن شاء الله حاجة حلوة.  

* * *


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*رورو*
أيوه أنا عارف إنك بترفعي من روحك المعدنية وده اللي أنا قاصده.. لأن انتي  من عملك الردي النهارده مش لاقية حتى مِعزة ترفع لك روحك المعدنية فقررتي  ترفعيها لنفسك! يخرب بيت العسل اللي انتي فيه!

*هههههههه لعلمك بقى اللى بيرفعوها كتيييييير 
بس انا متواضعة يابنى 
تقدر تقول بخاف من الحسد **30:
قال معزة قال*
*ههههههههه*
 ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2013)

*كل دى تعليقات ؟
خايفين يا بنات ؟؟
ع العموم مين اللى أنسحبت من لسانها وقالت اننا متخفيين ؟
دة احنا فى ورشة السيناريو يا بنتى انتى وهى 
إن غدا لناظره لقرررررريب

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل دى تعليقات ؟
> خايفين يا بنات ؟؟
> ع العموم مين اللى أنسحبت من لسانها وقالت اننا متخفيين ؟
> دة احنا فى ورشة السيناريو يا بنتى انتى وهى
> ...


*هههههههههه تقريبا غدا بتاعكم ده مبيجيش 
مش احنا الى خاااااايفين
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> *
> *روز*
> جيت مع الشخص الغلط! هاهاهاأو.. بقا انتي بقا الشخص الغلط؟ طيب انتي بالذات *شششششششش*
> ...



ايه ده ؟ايه ده ؟ ايه التهريج ده ؟ انت اخدت عليا اوى وده مش كويس علشانك :smile02:smile02 , وبتقولى روز كده عادى ؟ :99: وبتقولى شششششش , بتهش دبانة حضرتك ؟ :99: ايه يا بنات ؟ عاجبكو اللى بيحصل ده ؟
ياخادم متخليهاش تكبر فى دماغى واعملك موضوع عن موضوع المخ ده اخليكو تعيطو فيه :smile02:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ايه ده ؟ ايه التهريج ده ؟ انت اخدت عليا اوى وده مش كويس علشانك :smile02:smile02 , وبتقولى روز كده عادى ؟ :99: وبتقولى شششششش , بتهش دبانة حضرتك ؟ :99: ايه يا بنات ؟ عاجبكو اللى بيحصل ده ؟
> ياخادم متخليهاش تكبر فى دماغى واعملك موضوع عن موضوع المخ ده اخليكو تعيطو فيه :smile02:smile02


ايوا يا دوزا ايوا-- انا بحرضك تعملى الموضوع -- و خصوصا خصوصا تخبطى الموضوع فى ضهر بتول ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نشوش عليهم قبل ما ينزلوا بالموضوع بتاعهم الى مش هينزلوا بيه ده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عارف يا بتول التخيل الى تخيلته ليك انت و عبود بتاع المعمل ده و الضحكه الشريره---
بقيت شيفاكو كدا بئا خلاص--- هههههههههههههههههه
و انت شيفاك مفترى اوى بئا و نازل ضوحك و انت بتحضر الخلطه و لابس النظاره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا دوزا  ايوا-- انا بحرضك تعملى الموضوع -- و خصوصا خصوصا تخبطى الموضوع فى ضهر بتول ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نشوش عليهم قبل ما ينزلوا بالموضوع بتاعهم الى مش هينزلوا بيه ده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارف يا بتول التخيل الى تخيلته ليك انت و عبود بتاع المعمل ده و الضحكه الشريره---
> بقيت شيفاكو كدا بئا خلاص--- هههههههههههههههههه
> و انت شيفاك مفترى اوى بئا و نازل ضوحك و انت بتحضر الخلطه و لابس النظاره  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



يابنتى قوليله ربنا يخليكى انا ممكن اعمل فيه ايه , وانا مش لوحدى انما فيه فرقة مدرعات ورايا من البناتيت الحلوين بتوع المنتدى  اللى يجيبو أجل اى راجل على وجه البسيطة :smile02:smile02 هما الرجالة كده يعقدو يستقلو بينا كده وبعدين لما نجبلهم heart attack يعيطو :smile02:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2013)

ادى عبود اهو -- ههههههههههه






 و ادى بتولللل






 معلش الولد عنده حول فى الصوره هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ادى عبود اهو -- ههههههههههه


*أية يا حوبو دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دة عنده شعر ...وأنا مش كدة 
:99:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه الرعب ده *
> 
> *صواريخ ... وطيارات *
> 
> ...


 تهديد صريح ده بقي يا فريدي ولا ايه بالظبط
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية يا حوبو دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دة عنده شعر ...وأنا مش كدة
> :99:
> *​




حتي ياحرام مافيش ولا حبة الشعريات الصوغنانين اللي في الجنب دول ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)

> *تماف*
> أنا راجع مخصوص عشانك.. شغل كبير أوي ماقدرش أتجاهله .. تصدقي بقا إن حصلت عندي مشكلة فعلا في بعض مفاتيح الكيبورد واضطريت أغيّرها :smile01سرك باتع يا ماريا.. بس أحب أقولك *الحرب مستمرة*.. القيادة المشتركة تحتفظ بـ"*حق الرد*" في التوقيت المناسب. بشرفي ما أتنازل عن *هارد ديسك *بحاله قصاد كل *مفتاح شهيد *من مفاتيح كيبوردي!​


 
مش قولنا لكم سرنا باتع 
طب خلي بالك بقي المره الجايه 
هانضرب صوريخ كومبيوتر - كومبيوتر 
مش كيبورد او هارد ديسك بس 

فاكرنا بنتهدد !!!!!!:12F616~137:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> حتي ياحرام مافيش ولا حبة الشعريات الصوغنانين اللي في الجنب دول ههههههههههههههه


*ولا الهوا ...بالصل ع النبى *
:closedeye​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

*بالفعل يا جماعة الموضوع فكرته أتحطت 
لكن عندى مشكلة كبيرة ...ألا وهى طريقة الشرح للأعضاء
فــ " خادم البتول " يميل الى الأكاديمية الدقيقة الشرحية لنظرية
الأوانى المُستطرقة فى شرح كيفية أندفاع الماء عبر المجارى من المُستنقعات
وأنا أميل الى النظرية الساخرة فى شرح أفكارى وما أريد أن أتنيل أقوله
والمعامل والُسخرية Don't Mix
ولذلك " جارى الآن " توفيق الأوضاع مابين المعامل والسخرية 
علشان نطلع لكم موضوع معسخر
شاكرين لكُنَ حُسن تفهُمِكُنَ
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياخادم متخليهاش تكبر فى دماغى واعملك موضوع عن موضوع المخ ده اخليكو تعيطو فيه :smile02:smile02




إيه ده؟؟ إنتي رجعتي تاني؟؟؟
*شششششششششششششششششششش*

​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا بحرضك تعملى الموضوع -- و خصوصا خصوصا تخبطى الموضوع فى ضهر بتول ههههههههههههههههههههههه



طول عمري عارف معزتي عندك!
بقا خصوصا خصوصا في ضهر بتول؟؟؟

وإيه با أحلي اخواتك الصورة دي كمان:​





​ 

إيه الاحمر والاصفر ده، أنا بعمل حلاوة المولد؟؟؟
قال والفرفور لابس كمامة كمان! :smile01

أنا يا ماما أفتح لون عندي في المعمل *بني *محروق، رامي على *كحلي*!
يعني هي شفطة واحدة ويوصلك بعون الله كل اللي كاتمه ف قلبي..
كل اللي كاتمه وعايز أقولهولك من زمان! ​



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * فــ " خادم البتول " يميل الى الأكاديمية الدقيقة الشرحية لنظرية
> الأوانى المُستطرقة فى شرح كيفية أندفاع الماء عبر المجارى من المُستنقعات......
> علشان نطلع لكم موضوع معسخر
> *​




وأنا بدوري مش عارف إيه "*المعسخر*" ده اللي بيعمله عبود! :smile01
إنت بتعمل إيه يا بروفيسير بالظبط؟؟؟

بقا أنا "نظرية الأوانى المُستطرقة فى شرح كيفية أندفاع الماء"؟؟؟
طيب بشرفي لو بوظت الشغل *الجميل *بتاعي لأخلي شعرك يطلع تاني..
ح احرمك أنا من الصلعة اللي بتتعايق بيها ف كل حتة دي! :t30:


* * *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

> بالعند في بعضهم.. لسه باقول للراجل هات رخصة الأول..
> جاله ع الصبح رخصتين اتنين لحد عنده! سره باتع ياماما..
> شفتي وهو بيقول "بعـــينك"!
> راجل واثق من نفسه.. عارف إمكانياته..
> ...





> شقاوة عايزة وايت.. تطلعلك البدع..






> أنا أوعدك بعون ربنا ح نخلي ليلتك أحلى من ليلة شقاوة! :smile01





> أحب أعرفكم إن الاجتماع مع الأستاذ مرفوع لجلسة الغد، لأنه من حنية قلبه وكرم أخلاقه *مشفق* عليكم من كل الأفكار المطروحة لحد دلوقت! كل ما أقوله فكرة جديدة يقوللي: لأ لأ.. دي شقاوة تروح فيها!





> أقدر يا ماما أقدر أوي.. ده إنتم شوية بنات بتبعتولنا الكوميديا لحد عندنا! *واحدة* بتقولك *إبليس نفسه بيقعد يهدّيها لما تتعصب*!



*دة اسمه شكل للبيع !! بس انا ماليش مزاج اشترى .. فوت علينا بكرة :smil15:
*



> بيقولك قريب جدا ح يعملوا عمليات زرع *مـخ*، سمعتي عن الموضوع ده؟ جراح  كبير كان واقف في المؤتمر بيقول: بس المخ الحريمي أغلى بكتير من المخ الرجالي! تكلفته ح تكون الضعف تقريبا! فواحد طبيب امتياز صغير سأله: ليه يا بروفيسير فرق  التكلفة الكبير ده؟ البروفيسير رد: طبيعي جدا، المخ الرجالي شغال  وشقيان.. لكن المخ الحريمي غالبا بيكون ع الزيرو.. صاحبته يادوب فتحت  الكرتونة! :smile01


*
سمعت حكمة بتقول .. لماذا خلقت المرأة جميلة و غبية ؟! .. فكان الرد ان المرأة جميلة لكى يحبها الرجل .. و غبية لكى تحب الرجل :new6: .. من الاخر اشكرو غبائنا هو اللى مصبرنا عليكم :99:


صحيح يا بناااااات .. يرضيكم اللى يستضيفكم و يعصركم تكونو متعرفوش عنه اى حاجة ؟؟ .. طب عبود و سبق و عصرناه :closedeye .. لكن الخادم ؟؟؟ انا شخصيًا بقترح .. اننا نستضيفه و نتعرف على شوية من ارائه حول المرأة " ذات العقل المحفوظ او المجفف :nunu0000: " .. حتى عشان اما يستضيف اى بنوتة تبقى عارفة مين الظالم اللى وقعت فى ايده :t9:

قولتو ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه :smile01*


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

لا يا سكر.. *إنسي*.. هاهاهاها.. إنت عارفه كويس رأيي في موضوع الاستضافة ده بالذات. وبعدين مش وقته.. أنا في انتظار أشوف الجنين اللي مش عايز يطلع ده.. أو حتى أشوف الأم.. أو على الأقل أشوف الدكتور! :smile01


أما رأيي في المرأة فيكفي في جملة واحدة اقولك المرأة هي تاج الخليقة كلها.. هي *أعلى وأرقى وأجمل كل ما خلق الله*!

لكن بعد كده مش فاهم إيه اللي بيحصل في العالم الأرضي بحيث إنها بتتبدل وتتحول تقريبا للعكس! :smile01


بالتالي أنا ما بين نزار وبين نيتشه.. *حسب المرأة *نفسها! 

نزار عارفه عمل إيه وإزاي أسس عرش المرأة كله في الشرق.. 

أما نيتشه فبالعكس، وإن كان يكفينا قوله الشهير والفظيع ـ سامحني يارب: 

Woman is God's second mistake

:smile01

* * *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا يا سكر.. *إنسي*.. هاهاهاها.. إنت عارفه كويس رأيي في موضوع الاستضافة ده بالذات. وبعدين مش وقته.. أنا في انتظار أشوف الجنين اللي مش عايز يطلع ده.. أو حتى أشوف الأم.. أو على الأقل أشوف الدكتور! :smile01
> 
> 
> أما رأيي في المرأة فيكفي في جملة واحدة اقولك المرأة هي تاج الخليقة كلها.. هي *أعلى وأرقى وأجمل كل ما خلق الله*!
> ...



*اولا انا كلامى موجه للبنات .. باخد رأيى البنات .. مش قولتلك خالص تعالى استضيفك ولا بستأذن .. دة تقدر تقول شبه انتفاضة انثوية :t23:

اما عن جملة Woman is God's second mistake
So, Man is his first one *


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

طيب براحتكو بقا مع بعضيكم طالما انتفاضة أنثوية!
بس تبقي مقدما عارفة رأيي.. أنا اقعد معاكي و66 سؤال ووايت كمان انتي من ناحية وهي من ناحية؟!!!! ها.. ولا في الأحلام يا بنتي! ده مين مجنون ده اللي يعمل كده في نفسه؟! :smile01




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *....
> اما عن جملة Woman is God's second mistake
> So, Man is his first one *



Yeah, sure... That's the point.. lol
He kicked *both *asses, indeed
:smile01


* * *


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اولا انا كلامى موجه للبنات .. باخد رأيى البنات .. مش قولتلك خالص تعالى استضيفك ولا بستأذن .. دة تقدر تقول شبه انتفاضة انثوية :t23:
> 
> اما عن جملة Woman is God's second mistake
> So, Man is his first one *



هو أنآ كنت بتفرج فى صمت لغآية مآ أشوف آخرتهآ 
ولو إن مآلهآش آخر ...* مآحدش بيقدر يعمل لحوآ حآجة* 
بس بم إن فيهآ تدبيسة لخآدم فلآزم أخرج من سبآتى 


يلآ إتكلى على آلله حبيبى .. إنتفضى وآلجمآهير خلفكـ 
حتى آلمثل بيقول *"* طبآخ آلسم بيدوقه *"*
مآ بآلكـ بحد طيب نيته يطبخ طبخه حلوهـ ... *لآزم يآكل تلت أربآعهآ *، *لو مش كلهآ* :smile01





*.،*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> طيب براحتكو بقا مع بعضيكم طالما انتفاضة أنثوية!
> بس تبقي مقدما عارفة رأيي.. أنا اقعد معاكي و66 سؤال ووايت كمان انتي من ناحية وهي من ناحية؟!!!! ها.. ولا في الأحلام يا بنتي! ده مين *مجنون* ده اللي يعمل كده في نفسه؟! :smile01
> * * *



*اولا هما 44 سؤال بس .. شوفت بقا الموضوع سهل ازاى .. شكة ابرة :99: 

اما كلمة مجنوووووووووون دى .. انت كدة بتخبط فى ناس كتير مش ادهم انت يا غلبان :11azy: .. هاخد مشاركتك كوبى و ابعتهالهم و اسيبهم يتصرفو :heat:*



إيمليــآ قال:


> هو أنآ كنت بتفرج فى صمت لغآية مآ أشوف آخرتهآ
> ولو إن مآلهآش آخر ...* مآحدش بيقدر يعمل لحوآ حآجة*
> بس بم إن فيهآ تدبيسة لخآدم فلآزم أخرج من سبآتى
> 
> ...



*و معانا اول صووووووووت :love45:

دة اللى بيسموه و انقلب السحر على الساحر :new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> وأنا بدوري مش عارف إيه "*المعسخر*" ده اللي بيعمله عبود! :smile01
> إنت بتعمل إيه يا بروفيسير بالظبط؟؟؟
> 
> بقا أنا "نظرية الأوانى المُستطرقة فى شرح كيفية أندفاع الماء"؟؟؟
> ...




*[FONT=&quot]طاب تصدق بأية ؟ هتصدق ان شاء الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مّحضر لك حتة دين مفاجأة *​​ *Has NO solve **[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مالهاش حل *​*[FONT=&quot].... أنا محضر لك شخصية ولا فى أحلامك أو أحلامى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس المشكلة بقى أنى من صباحية رابونا عمال أقلب الديباجة بتاعتك يمين شمال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا نفسى مش فاهمها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...!!![/FONT]*​:closedeye
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب عليا الطلاق يا بنات دة لو كان كتب لى شفرة الجينات الوراثية كنت فهمت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعت لى ديباجة الموضوع فيها الآتى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فن قواعد التأسيس ... فى توبيك تاء التأنيث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تُصبحين مليونيرة بين يوم وليلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُذكرات أبلة توماضر من سجن القناطر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تتصرفين يا شاطرة لو أصبحتى فجأة كليوباترة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من الفتة أوم خل وتوم ..وتخيلى لنا نفسك أوم كلثوم !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أية ياعم ؟ ...انت باعت لى مقدمة موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نصوص قانون الخُلع ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فن قواعد التأسيس ... فى توبيك تاء التأنيث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تُصبحين مليونيرة بين يوم وليلة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مُذكرات أبلة توماضر من سجن القناطر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف تتصرفين يا شاطرة لو أصبحتى فجأة كليوباترة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من الفتة أوم خل وتوم ..وتخيلى لنا نفسك أوم كلثوم !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أية ياعم ؟ ...انت باعت لى مقدمة موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نصوص قانون الخُلع ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



*فكك من شغل البيت ... خالتى الجامده دة احلى زيت *
*ادخلى مسابقة المليون ... واكسبى اتنين كيلو زيتون *

*انت قولتلى الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه *
*:99:*
​[/FONT]


----------

